# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1970-1990 >  Ποσειδών Εξπρές [Poseidon Express - Provence]

## Maroulis Nikos

Είχα ταξιδέψει το προτελευταίο του ταξίδι με τον καπεταν Σπύρο τον Θηραίο ημέρα Παρασκευή ήτανε αν θυμάμαι καλά και έχω κρατήσει μάλιστα το εισιτήριο ήτανε χειρόγραφο arcadia lines.
To κακό γεγονός είχε γίνει Σάββατο αν θυμάμαι και πάλι καλά είχε καταφέρει ο καπεταν Σπύρος να το δέσει με μία μηχανή στην Πάρο να αδειάσει το πλοίο και στην συνέχεια βυθίστηκε ήταν άδωξο τέλος αυτου του πλοίου ήτανε το καμάρι της Παροναξίας εκείνη την εποχή .
Ο καπεταν Κούλης είχε αφήσει την δική ου ιστορία με αυτό το πλοίο.
Πραγματικά κρίμα για το τέλος που είχε.
Τέλος θυμάμαι ότι ο καπεταν ΣΔπύεος είχε νοσηλευτεί μετο που βυθίστηκε το πλοίο είχε καταρεύσει....

----------


## delta pi

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ιστορία του αλλά θα ήθελα και μερικές φωτογραφίες κι αν μπορείτε κι από εσωτερικούς χώρους.Δεύτερον παρότι ξεφεύγω απ'το θέμα μήπως μπορείτε να μου πείτε πως βούλιαξε το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ στην Πάρο.Έχω ρωτήσει ένα εκατομύριο άτομα αλλά όλοι λένε και μια παραλαγμένη εκδοχή.

----------


## cortomaltese

Το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ εφυγε την Παρασκευή 21 Απριλιου 1996 το απογευμα για Παρο Ναξο Ιο Σαντορινη. Ειχε ξεκινησει πριν 20 ημερες με πλοίαρχο μετα απο 7 χρονια συνεχομενα του καπτα Κουλη Μαστροκολια , τον Σπυρο Θηραιο. Υπαρχο τον Νικο Συμπουρα και υποπλοιαρχο τον Μπαμπη Παντελή Α΄Μηχανικος Γιώργος Μαμάς. Στο βαπόρι επέβεναν και 2 αρχιμηχανικοί της ARKADIA LINES.Έφτασε στον ¶γιο Φωκά και πήρε άδεια απο την προβλήτα να μπεί για την θέση Νο1 . Στην 3 ήταν δεμένο το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ με πλοίαρχο τον Τασο Τρέσσο και και στην 4 (γαρμπης ) έδενε το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ με πλοίαρχο τον συγχωρεμένο Αντώνη Βάβαλο και υπαρχο τον Δημητρη Παουρη. Ο καιρός 7 βοριας. Για όσους θυμούνται τότε υπήρχε και η ξέρα στη μέση σχεδόν του λιμανιού γνωστή ως σπίθα. Την ώρα που ο ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΑΣ ευθυγράμιζε για μέσα το ΝΑΙΑΣ κόβει τον δεξι κάβο και το ξεσέρνει για τα ρηχά αριστερά (δεν υπήρχαν οι νέες θέσεις 5-9). Μέσα απο την 4 ητανε δεμενη μια ανεμότρατα, ο καταπέλτης πριν προλάβει να ανεβεί χτυπάει πάνω στην Πόρτα της τράτας και κόβεται το σύρμα του και πέφτει στη θάλασσα. Το βαπόρι δεν είχε φουντάρει και ο καπτα Αντώνης του τα δινει ολα για εξω πριν τον πετάξει ο καιρός στα ρηχα αριστερά. Φωνάζει οτι βγαίνει για έξω την ώρα που ο ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΑΣ είναι 1 σταδιο απο την σπιθα. Ο καπτα Σπυρος ξέρει οτι ΒΔ απο την σπιθα βγαίνει ενα κεφάλι στα 4 μέτρα και ρισκάρει να περάσει αναμεσα σπιθα κεφάλι για να μην συγκρουστεί με το ΝΑΙΑΣ που με τον καταπέλτη στη θάλασσα δεν τιμονευει και ερχεται ολοταχώς για πάνω του. Την ωρα που το ΝΑΙΑΣ περανει κατω απο τη σπιθα ο ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΑΣ χτυπάει στο κεφάλι αριστερά κάτω απο το μηχανοστάσιο. Το ΝΑΙΑΣ βγαινει εξω, ο ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΑΣ συνεχιζει για μέσα. Αμέσως του σβήνουν την αριστερη μηχανη, περνάει μπροστά απο το ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ και του σβηνουν και την δεξια μολις αρχιζει να κανει μανουβρα. Γυριζει με το προπελακι και ο καιρος τον φερνει για πισω. Φουνταρει και οταν του σβηνουν και το προπελακι έχει καταφέρει να δεσει. Αποβιβαζεται ο κοσμος ενω το βαπορι παιρνει κλιση αριστερα. Ο καπτα Σπυρος προσπαθει να βρει τροπο να το παει απεναντι στα λιβαδια να το κατσει πριν μπαταρει αλλα βοηθεια δεν υπαρχει. Το ρυμουλκο  ΚΕΡΒΕΡΟΣ απο τη Συρο έρχεται αλλα δεν θα προλάβει να είναι εκει πριν τις 3 ενω το ΜΑΤΣΑΣ ΣΤΑΡ απο το Λαυριο που κατευθύνεται και αυτο προς την Παρικοια δεν θα ειναι εκει πριν τις 6. Στι λιμανι ειναι δεμένες ανεμοτρατες που προσφέρονται να το ρυμουλκήσουν αλλά οι υπέυθυνοι της εταιρείας αρνούνται. Ο καπτα σπύρος παίρνει ενα πριονι να κοψει τους καβους και εκεινη την ώρα λυποθυμάει. Στις 03:05 το βαπορι μπαταρει.
 Ο ΚΕΡΒΕΡΟΣ φτανει στις 02:40 και παέι να πιάσει κάβοα πο την πλωρη, στην πλώρη είναι ο καπτα Μπάμπης αλλά η εταιρέια αρνείται να του δωθεί κάβος και πρειμένει το ΜΑΤΣΑΣ ΣΤΑΡ ενώ το βαπόρι έχει ήδη 30 μοίρες κλίση και βουλιάζει. Αυτη ειναι η ιστορια και τα συμπεράσματα του καθενός

----------


## vassilisman

Τι ξέρουμε για τη διαδικασία διάλυσής του ? (πόσο κράτησε και πώς ακριβώς έγινε)

----------


## delta pi

ΠωΠω αληθινό θρίλερ.Αν και δυσκολεύομαι λιγάκι να το φανταστώ γιατί τότε ήταν και διαφορετικό το μέρος ήταν γενικά αλλιώς τα πράματα.φφφ!

----------


## Spyros

> Σύγκριση των δύο πλοίων δεν μπορεί να γίνει.Χωρίς να έχω ταξιδέψει με κανένα από τα δύο αλλά με αυτά που έχω δει και διαβάσει, ο ΠΩΣΕΙΔΩΝΑΣ (original) δεν παιζόταν... 
> Ταχύτητα, design, καλό πλήρωμα, καλούς χώρους.Το μόνο αρνητικό από αισθητικής πλευράς ήταν οι υπερκατασκευές που του προστέθηκαν στην Ελλάδα.
> Όσο για τον ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟ, 2, ή ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΩΣΕΙΔΩΝ ήρθε απλά για να καλύψει ένα κενό. 
> Ηθελα να ταξιδέψω με το 2 και να είμαι σε όλο το ταξίδι στην κόντρα γέφυρα, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν πρόλαβα
> 
> Όσο για τη ζημια του 1ου....
> Όλα φτιάχνονται αρκεί να υπάρχει διάθεση (=χρήμα)


 
Φιλε Γιωργο πολυ σωστα τα λες...Βεβαια το προβλημα του πρωτου ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΑ ηταν κι ενα αλλο...Ειχε πλυ μικρες καμπινες που σχεδον σε επιανε πλακωμα οταν εμπαινες μεσα...ΜΑλιστα θυμαμαι τη πρωτη φορα που ειχαμε μπει η μητερα μου εκανε καυγα για να μας αλλαξουνε καμπινα μεχρι που πηρε την αποστομοτικη απαντηση "Αυτες εχουμε...αν θελετε" ή καπως ετσι (παντως δεν ηταν και η πιο ευγενικη απαντηση που μπορουσε να δωσει ενας καμαρωτος σε επιβατη)
Δυστυχως, για να ερθουμε και σε αυτο, δεν μπορουσε να φτιαχτει κι ας υπηρχε και η προθεση για κατι τετοιο...Μπορουσε ομως να σωθει αν αντι να παει να δεσει στο λιμανι, πηγαινε και "καθοταν" στα Λιβάδια...Θα ειχε σφηνωθει..δεν θα παθαινε τη ζημια που επαθε και κατα το πιθανοτερο θα μπορουσε να επισκευαστει....Αυτα ειναι εκτιμιση παλιου ναυτικου και Παριανου...

----------


## delta pi

Μα αν καθόταν ωσπού θα έφτανε η στάθμη του νερού, δεν θα ήταν επικύνδυνο για τους επιβάτες?

----------


## vassilisman

Den nomizw, tha to kathizan kapoy poy to vathos toy neroy tha itan sxetika mikro wste na min anevei i to nero poly. nomizw pws tha prospathousan n ato vgaloyn kapoy paraliaka peripoy.

----------


## Apostolos

Τι να γραψουμε γι αυτο το φοβερο πλοίο.... Για την πλώρη του? Για την ταχυτητα του για το μέγεθος του? Μας έφυγε πολύ νωρίς! Πολυ θα ήθελα να έβλεπα μια κόντρα του σήμερα με τα κουτάκια απο την Κορέα!!!!

----------


## poseidon_express

Χαιρετώ όλη την παρέα ως νέος στο φόρουμ και συγχαρητήρια για την πολύ καλή δουλειά! Σχετικά με το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ (μεγάλη μου αγάπη!) να συμπληρώσω ότι απ όσο θυμάμαι σε μια επιστροφή από Σαντορίνη είχε πιάσει και Θηρασιά. Μετά το ατύχημα στην Πάρο ανελκύστηκε με ενέργειες της εταιρίας Τσαβλίρης (είχε σχετικό ρεπορτάζ και μια παλιά εκπομπή του Φερεντίνου στον Αντένα), ρυμουλκήθηκε στην Ελευσίνα, όπου και παρέμεινε για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα. Αργότερα πουλήθηκε σε εταιρία παναμαϊκών συμφερόντων, μετονομάστηκε σε BEL AIR και με αυτό το όνομα μας άφησε για να πάει για διάλυση στο Aliaga της Τουρκίας.

----------


## mlulurgas

Kalhspera sas!

Blepw oti vazate ena fotografia mou ths Poseidon Express sth Paro...einai enas apo ths fotografies mou pou agapaw pio poly, thn eftiaxa ota eimoyna mono 17....pos pernaei to kairw!!!! Omws to Poseidon eitane ena poly kalw vapori kai xrima oti to exoume xasei etzi....

----------


## AegeanIslands

Εχει κανεις Φωτο του Πλοιου οντας στις επαλξεις?
Εν δρασει,σε καμμια κοντρα δηλαδη!

----------


## thalassolykos

περασαν τοσα χρονια απο το 91 που εχω στο φυλλαδιο μου το πρωτο μου μπαρκο με αυτο το πλοιο !! βαπορας ηταν με τα ολα του. Πλοιαρχος ο ενας και μοναδικος!!!!! Μαστρωκολιας

ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑ ΣΤΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ ΜΕ ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΑ!!!!!

----------


## maidonopoulos

Καμιά photo από το εσωτερικό του πλοίου υπάρχει??

----------


## delta pi

Ναι μόνο που απο πρύμνη χάνει...

----------


## capten4

O VAPORAS , VGENONTAS APO TON PEIREA, 3 MERAS PRIN TO ATIXIMA STIN PARO....
PS.JPG

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

καπετάνιος ήτανε ο καπετάν Σπύρος ο Θηραίος.

----------


## Giorgos_D

Tον τελευταιο καιρό, γιατί τα πιο πολλά χρόνια καπετάνιος του ήταν ο λαπτα-Κούλης ο Μαστροκόλλιας

----------


## thalassolykos

κεραυνος εν αιθρια ηταν η ειδηση για τον πλοιαρχο και πατερα της ελληνικης ακτοπλοιας προχθες.

χθες εγινε η κηδεια του στο πορτο χελι, θα ζεις για παντα στις καρδιες μας καπτα κουλη.

----------


## Giorgos_D

Κρίμα....
 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Είναι εισιτήριο απο τον Θρυλικό *Ποσειδώνα * όπως τον αποκαλούσαμε εκείνη την εποχή, στο προτελευταίο του ταξίδι απο Πειραιά για Παροναξία την επόμενη μέρα βούλιαξε στο λιμάνι της Πάρου 1996.
Για την ιστορία το εισιτήριο Πειραιάς Νάξο είχε το 1996 4.004 δραχμές σε euro 11,74 €.


eishthrio poseidwn.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

νικο εισαι φοβερος που μπορεσες,βρήκες και μας παρουσιάζιες τέτοιο ενθύμιο

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φωτογραφία στα Λεμονάδικα.
Ήταν το πλοίο που έγραψε μεγάλη ιστορία και συνδέθηκε πάρα πολύ με τον συγχωρεμένο τον καπετάν-Κούλη.
Προς το τέλος της καριέρας του, το άστρο του είχε αρχίσει να δύει. Στο λιμάνι μάλιστα συζητιόταν, ότι σε εκείνη τη χρονική στιγμή θα έπρεπε να επενδυθούν αρκετά χρήματα στο πλοίο για να μπορέσει να αντέξει στον ανταγωνισμό με τα πλοία που τότε είχαν αρχίσει σιγά σιγά να το ξεπερνούν.
Τελικά, η κατάληξή του ήταν πραγματικά άδοξη για ένα πλοίο-κόσμημα, για το οποίο ακόμα και σήμερα πολλοί λένε ότι ήταν ένα από τα τρία καλύτερα που πέρασαν ποτέ από τη γραμμή της Παροναξίας.  

Ο Ποσειδώνας στον Πειραιά.jpg

----------


## dimitris!

Θυμαμαί οτι ήμουν μικρός οταν ταξίδευε αλλά πραγματικά ήμουν ξετρελαμένος με αυτό το πλοίο.Κρίμα που δεν μπόρεσα να ταξιδέψω με αυτό και να το δω και από μέσα....

----------


## Apostolos

Πιστεύω πώς μιάς που οι εξελήξεις τρέξανε, αν δέν είχε ναυαγίσει σε 4 χρόνια θα το έπερνε η τότε Hellas Ferries και πραγματικά πιστεύω πως ακόμα θα ταξίδευε!

----------


## scoufgian

συμφωνω με τον αποστολο οτι μπορει να υπήρχε μέχρι και σήμερα γιατί ήταν ένα καράβι που είχε κρατηθεί σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση τόσο εσωτερικά όσο και εξωτερικά.αλλά βέβαια την hellenic seeways την φοβάμαι λίγο

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αν είχε πέσει στα χέρια μιας σωστής και νοικοκυρεμένης εταιρείας, θα ταξίδευε, πιθανόν, ακόμα.
Όσο για την Hellenic Sea Ways, νομίζω ότι θα το είχε στείλει από τα πρώτα σε ταξίδι χωρίς επιστροφή.
Πάντως, στα τελευταία του δεν ήταν στα καλά του, αλλά και η εταιρεία του είχε χάσει το έντονο ενδιαφέρον που είχε για την Ακτοπλοΐα τα προηγούμενα χρόνια. Κάποτε, είχε φτάσει να έχει επτά πλοία, τα οποία ήταν πραγματικά ένα και ένα ("Ποσειδώνας", "Νάξος", Ιωάννης Εξπρές", "Σάμαινα", "Παλόμα", "Silver Paloma" ή "Μεγιστάνας", και το "Δημήτριος Εξπρές"). Κάποια, βέβαια, από αυτά τα κράτησε για πολύ λίγο. Οι λόγοι ήταν πολλοί.

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Εισητηριο του Ποσειδων Εξπρες το 1989 πρωτη χρονια στη γραμμη της Σαντορινης ...

Δραχμες 2152 για κρεβατι καμπινας (6,32 €) αρε δραχμουλα που εισαι

----------


## parianos

Το καλυτερο πλοιο τοτε στην γραμμη Παροναξια....

----------


## apollo_express

> Το καλυτερο πλοιο τοτε στην γραμμη Παροναξια....


Πες το ψέματα!!!!! Κανένα δεν έχει εκείνη την πρώτη θέση, αλλά ούτε και την ταχύτητά του!

----------


## parianos

Κοιτα apollo, τοτε ηταν το γρηγοροτερο πλοιο απο ολα τα πλοια της γραμμης Παροναξιας. Οσο για τους κοινοχρηστους χωρους καλυτερος ειναι ο Απολλωνας, τιποτα αλλο.

----------


## apollo_express

> Κοιτα apollo, τοτε ηταν το γρηγοροτερο πλοιο απο ολα τα πλοια της γραμμης Παροναξιας. Οσο για τους κοινοχρηστους χωρους καλυτερος ειναι ο Απολλωνας, τιποτα αλλο.


Για την πρώτη θέση, εννοώ σε σύγκριση με τα Blue Star. Ο Απόλλωνας ήταν στο εσωτερικό του και πιο καθαρό και πιο όμορφο από τον Ποσειδώνα.

----------


## 2nd mate

απο τις ποιο στεναχωρες φωτογραφιες που εχω τραβηξει. Ο βαπορας  "νεκρος" στο λιμανι της Παρου. Η φωτογραφιες ειναι τραβηγμενες απο 
το Ροδανθη του Αγουδημου.
Posidon.jpg

Posidon 1.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Μια πολυ ασχημη στιγμη για ολους τους καραβολατρες :Sad: . Δυστυχως αυτο το ατυχημα σηματοδοτησε πολυ γρηγορα το τελος του, φανταζομαι οτι αν δεν ειχε συμβει θα μπορουσαμε να το απολαυσουμε λιγο ακομα μεχρι την αυγη της νεας χιλιετιας.Κριμα...

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικά κρίμα. Και  μια φώτο - αν θυμάμαι καλά του 1989 - που θα μπορούσε να είναι και προφητική.

Το ΠΩΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ λίγες δεκάδες μέτρα από εκεί που συνάντησε το πεπρωμένο του και με παρέα το GOLDEN VERGINA που επίσης χάθηκε στα ίδια νερά.

ncl.jpg

----------


## Leo

Εξαιρετική η φωτογραφία σου Ellinis, και το σχόλιο επίσης... Συγκλονιστικές αναμνήσεις!

----------


## nautikos

O Ποσειδωνας προσεγγιζει τις ακτες της Σαντορινης. Μπορει η φωτο να μην ειναι καλη, αλλα μας θυμιζει παραστασεις απο το παρελθον. Προσεξτε τι βγαινει απο την τσιμινιερα...

Pose.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Ο _''πληγωμενος γιγαντας''_ μπαταρισμενος στο λιμανι της Παροικιας.

----------


## vassilisman

Σχετικα με τον original Πωσειδωνα, γνωριζει καποιος τη διαδικασια με την οποια ανελκυστηκε απ οτην Παρο ? Εφοσον δεν κοπηκε εκει, μπορει καποιος να δωσει λεπτομεριες ? Αυτο που γνωριζω ειναι οτι το εγχειρημα ανελαβε ο Τσαβλιρης

----------


## thalassolykos

καμια αλλη φωτο σας υπαρχει απο την πλωρη μερια πριν την επισκευη??

----------


## esperos

Ο  ''Γαλάτης'',  όπως  τον  αποκαλούσα  εγώ,  αναχωρεί  από  τα  Λεμονάδικα  για  το  συνηθισμένο  του  ταξίδι.


POSEIDONEXPRESS.jpg

----------


## poseidon_express

Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία, συγχαρητήρια στο φίλο Έσπερο! Πόσο πιο όμορφο ήταν το καράβι πριν τη μετασκευή και, κυρίως, τι πλώρη! Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, ο ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΑΣ ήταν το καράβι με το οποίο ξεκίνησε το 1989 η Arkadia Lines στην ακτοπλοϊα? Τα χρώματα πάντως που χρησιμοποίησε η εταιρία τότε μοιάζουν πολύ με τη φορεσιά του καραβιού επί SNCM.

Y.Γ. : Αυτό που διακρίνεται αριστερά είναι το ΛΑΣΗΘΙ??

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αυτό που διακρίνεται αριστερά πρέπει να είναι το "Ιεράπετρα" (το πρώην 
"Arianne I" και μετέπειτα "Rafaello" και "Brindisi").

----------


## Ellinis

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, ο ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΑΣ ήταν το καράβι με το οποίο ξεκίνησε το 1989 η Arkadia Lines στην ακτοπλοϊα? Τα χρώματα πάντως που χρησιμοποίησε η εταιρία τότε μοιάζουν πολύ με τη φορεσιά του καραβιού επί SNCM.
> 
> Y.Γ. : Αυτό που διακρίνεται αριστερά είναι το ΛΑΣΗΘΙ??


Πράγματι ο Ποσειδώνας ήταν το πρώτο πλοίο της Arkadia. 

Ο Roi έχει δίκιο, αριστερά είναι το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ.

----------


## giorgos....

για τα μάτια σας μόνο....Provence_02.jpg η βαποράκλα με την παλιά του φορεσιά ως provence....

----------


## giorgos....

και άλλη μία με άλλο σινιάλο..Provence_01.jpgαπίστευτη πλώρη....

----------


## Panos80

Μηπως ξερετε ποια ειναι η τυχη του συγκεκριμενου πλοιου? Τι εγινε μετα την ανελκυση του και που βρισκεται τωρα? Αν δε κανω λαθος πρεπει να το ειχαν στο περαμα με κομμενα καποια καταστρωματα. Please ενημερωστε με. Ημουν τρελαμενος με το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο.

----------


## Haddock

Νομίζω ότι πουλήθηκε για σκραπ και κόπηκε στην Aliaga της Τουρκίας

----------


## apollo_express

Πουλήθηκε για σκραπ, λίγο μετά την ανέλκυσή του. :Sad: 
(Με πρόλαβες paroskayak!)

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο παρακάτω link, μία σπάνια φωτογραφία από το *FAKTA*, του πλοίου υπό ναυπήγηση στην Ιταλία.

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/provence_1974_b_1.htm

----------


## Panos80

Τι να πω, κριμα!!

----------


## esperos

Αύγουστος  1990,  τον  συνάντησα  στην  ανοικτή  θάλασσα.


POSEIDON EXPRESS.jpg

----------


## Leo

Αυτό που εγώ θύμαμαι και μου έχει μείνει από αυτό το αδικοχαμένο πλοίο είναι ότι πάντα ήταν "ξεχειλισμένο" στον κόσμο. Οι φωτογραφίες που δημοσιεύουν εδώ οι φίλοι το καταμαρτηρούν...  :Smile: . Το θυμάμαι ακόμη να περνάει ασυνήθιστα κοντά στα νότια της Σύρου, όταν το μελτέμι ήταν φορτσάτο, στο δρομολόγιο του για την Παροναξία!

----------


## Haddock

Σωστά τα λες Λέο, το βαπόρι ταξίδευε πάντα με πρωτόκολλο. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, μετά από δυο σεζόν, ξηλώσανε κάποιες καμπίνες για να μεγαλώσουν το κεντρικό σαλόνι. Ο αείμνηστος Καπτά Μαστροκόλλιας ζωγράφιζε με το ταξίδεμα και τα όμορφα ρεμέτζα του.

----------


## poseidon_express

Η φωτογραφία του Έσπερου όλα τα λεφτά κυριολεκτικά! Εκπέμπει αεροδυναμισμό και αναδεικνύει απίστευτα την κλασική ομορφιά αυτού του βαποριού, ακόμα και μετά τη μετασκευή που του φόρτωσε την πρύμνη. Merci (λόγω προηγούμενης καρίερας ως Provence :-) !!!!

----------


## Leo

Ακόμη κι αυτή ή όμορφα φορτωμένη πρύμη φίλε μου poseidon_express είχε κάτι μεγαλειώδες για την εποχή του σίγουρα το ομόρφηνε δεν το χάλασε  :Smile: .

----------


## dimitris

Ψαχνοντας κατι παλιες φωτογραφιες μου βρηκα και αυτες εδω του θρυλικου Ποσειδωνα αρχες δεκαετιας του 90' εν πλω απο/προς Ναξο τοτε που δεν υπηρχαν κωδικες και οπως φαινεται η πλωρη γεματη κοσμο!!! Δεν εχουν την καλυτερη ποιοτητα αλλα νομιζω οτι αξιζει να θυμηθουμε λιγο Ποσειδωναρα!!!
1poseidon express.jpg

poseidon express.jpg

poseidon express1.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Τελειες ειναι! Ασε τοτε ηταν αλλες εποχες που οποιος δεν τις εχει ζησει εστω και λιγο δεν μπορει να καταλαβει ποσο εχει αλλαξει σημερα η αισθηση του ταξιδιου με ποσταλι... Αλλα τις εβαλες κατα λαθος στο θεμα του διαδοχου του (οι mods φανταζομαι οτι θα φροντισουν για την αναγκαια μεταφορα τους :Wink: )

----------


## dimitris

φιλε nautikos εχεις δικιο επειδη και εδω εχουν γραψει καποια πραγματα για τον original μπερδευτικα και νομιζα δεν υπηρχε ξεχωριστη ενοτητα... ναι αν μπορουν να το διορθωσουν τα παιδια

----------


## Leo

Μεταφέρθηκαν λοιπόν όπως ζητήσατε. Φίλε dimitris περιμένουμε κι άλλες   :Wink:

----------


## Haddock

Δημήτρη,

Οι όμορφες φωτογραφίες σου, μας έφεραν πίσω μερικά χρόνια, τότε που η θάλασσα ήταν ποιο κοντά στον ταξιδιώτη.

Γνωρίζατε ότι το Provence βρισκόταν υπό ναυπήγηση για 4 χρόνια λόγω δυσκολίας του ναυπηγείου να το αποπερατώσει?

Αρχικά το ναυπηγείο (Cantieri Navali di Pietra Ligure) είχε σχεδιάσει την καθέλκυση του, το 1972, αλλά δεν τα κατάφερε λόγω τεχνικών δυσκολιών. Το "κουφάρι" του σκαριού ρυμουλκήθηκε από την Ιταλία στη Γαλλία όπου και αποπερατώθηκε το 1974 (Le Havre).

Επίσης, υπήρχε συμβόλαιο για την ναυπήγηση αδελφού του Provence, με το όνομα Languedoc, αλλά ακυρώθηκε λόγω των προβλημάτων αποπεράτωσης του πρώτου!

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Επίσης, υπήρχε συμβόλαιο για την ναυπήγηση αδελφού του Provence, με το όνομα Languedoc, αλλά ακυρώθηκε λόγω των προβλημάτων αποπεράτωσης του πρώτου!


Ας βρεθει ενα ναυπηγειο να το πραγματοποίησει....Ποτέ δεν είναι αργα! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## parianos

Ητανε το αγαπημενο μου πλοιο....

POSEIDON EXPRESS (15).jpg

POSEIDON EXPRESS (14).jpg

----------


## Panos80

Φιλε Parianos δεν εχω ξαναδει τον ποσειδωνα σε φωτο μετα το ναυαγιο. Εχεις ακομα καμια απο την ανελκυση ή και αργοτερα?

----------


## parianos

Φιλε Panos80 δυστυχως αυτη ειναι η τελευταια φωτο και δεν εχω αλλη.....

----------


## parianos

Στις 24 Μαιου 1994 ηρθε για πρωτη φορα στην Παροναξια το Παναγια Τηνου 2 (τωρινο Εξπρες Λημνος), λοιπον εκεινη την μερα εκανε δρομολογιο Παρο-Ναξο-Ιο-Θηρα και επιστροφη το βραδυ για Πειραια. Οταν ηρθε Παρο το μεσημερι εγω και ο πατερας μου το επισκεφτηκαμε μεσα διοτι εκεινη την μερα εκανε εγκαινια ο εφοπλιστης Βεντουρης ειναι φιλος μας και μας καλεσε ολους τους Παριανους καθησε 1 ωρα στο λιμανι της Παρου και μετα μας ειπε ο Βεντουρης οτι θα μας περιμενε την επιστροφη δηλαδη το βραδυ για Πειραια για να τα ξαναπουμε παλι...λοιπον εφυγε και μετα παλι το βραδυ ξαναγυρισε στην Παρο και εδεσε και περιμενε να ερθει ο Ποσειδωνας και ηρθε και φορτωθηκε γρηγορα και εφυγε και μετα απο 5 λεπτα εφυγε και το Παναγια Τηνου 2 μαζι με τον εφοπλιστη Βεντουρη. Ηθελε να κανει κοντρες με το Ποσειδων Εξπρες μεχρι Πειραια και ποιος εφτασε; Φυσικα ο Ποσειδωνας μπηκε πρωτο στο λιμανι με μικρη διαφορα απο το Παναγια Τηνου 2. Ομως στη συνεχεια επαθε ζημια ο Ποσειδωνας, με αποτελεσμα να μην ειχε την ταχυτητα των προδιαγραφων του......τα σχολια δικα σας.....

----------


## Haddock

Οι κόντρες φανερώνουν τα όρια των μηχανών και των πληρωμάτων ενός βαποριού. Ειδικότερα, δε, αυτά τα δυο πλοία ταλαιπωρήθηκαν στα μηχανικά τους με τις μέγιστες ταχύτητες που ταξίδευαν. 

Από την άλλη πλευρά, δεν είναι τυχαίο που το Ποσειδών είχε αφεθεί στην τύχη του από μηχανικής απόψεως. Αν παρατηρήσεις την πορεία της εταιρείας, θα εξάγεις το συμπέρασμα ότι ο Μουλόπουλος είχε γενικώς παραμελήσει τα περισσότερα πλοία του.

----------


## esperos

Για να  ξαναθυμηθούμε  αυτήν  την  πλώρη.

ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Α ρε φιλε Εσπερε τι μας κανεις βραδιατικα... :Very Happy:  Ο φοβερος* Ποσειδωνας* με τη βαρβατη πλωρη! Θυμαμαι οτι τοτε στον εν πλω ο κοσμος εφτανε μεχρι την ακρη της χωρις περιορισμους κτλ ωστε να την απολαμβανει στο επακρο. Ευχαριστουμε πολυ για την ομορφη σου φωτο!

----------


## Leo

Πάω να τον ονειρευτώ να περνά γυαλό στα νότια της Σύρου με φορτσάτο μελτέμι... Αυτη δεν είναι πλώρη, είναι Η πλωράκλα.. ΖΩΓΡΑΦΙΑ....

----------


## dimitris

τι μας θυμησες τωρα... κοντρες... ταχυτητα... οσο για την πλωρη με κοσμο υπαρχει ποιο πισω σε φωτο που εχω βαλει

----------


## polykas

Aγαπητέ έσπερε δεν θα ήταν άσχημο να βλέπαμε τον καράβαρο ολόκληρο γυμνό.Εάν έχετε κάποια φωτό ευπρόσδεκτη..... :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos....

εδώ είναι ντυμένος αλλα πανέμορφος....
poseidon express  10 septemvriou 1994 paros.jpg
10 Σεπτεμβρίου 1994 Πάρος

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Εσπερε και φιλε Γιωργο μπραβο για τις ωραιες οι φωτο σας!Πολυ ομορφος ο Ποσειδωνας αν και με ειχε χαλασει οταν του προσθεσαν το deck, ομως η πλωρη του ολα τα λεφτα!

----------


## nautikos

Ελα και ενα δωρακι απο μενα :Very Happy:  Το διαφημιστικο αυτοκολλητο του *Ποσειδωνα* και της _Arkadia Lines_. Σωτηριο ετος 1991... :Very Happy:  Αφιερωμενο στον _espero_ που ειναι της παλιας σχολης.

arkadia lines logo.jpg

----------


## esperos

Ναυτικέ  σε  ευχαριστώ,  το  έχω  και  εγώ.

----------


## dimitris

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...php?lid=598150
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...php?lid=341213
ψαχνοντας βρηκα αυτα για το αγαπημενο μας καραβι στην ΠαροΝαξια τις 10ετιας του 1990
και οι δυο φωτογραφιες ειναι απο την Παροικια, ισως καποιοι να τα εχετε δει ηδη... :Smile:

----------


## nautikos

> Ναυτικέ σε ευχαριστώ, το έχω και εγώ.


Καλα δεν αμφεβαλλα στιγμη για αυτο:mrgreen::mrgreen:. Εννοειται οτι το εβαλα να το δουνε ολα τα μελη εδω, απλα η αφιερωση εγινε σε σενα :Wink: .

----------


## Haddock

«_Ταξιδέψτε με το καμάρι του Αιγαίου_», έτσι διαφημιζόταν ο Ποσειδώνας στη Ραδιοφωνία Κυκλάδων της Νάξου. 

Παρόλο το μέγεθος του πλοίου, το γκαράζ ήταν μικρό και όχι τόσο ευρύχωρο.
Εδώ, το πλοίο, πρυμνοδετημένο στην 3 της Πάρου. Η εικόνα έχει αλιευθεί από το διαδίκτυο πριν απο μερικά χρόνια, εξού και η έλλειψη πηγής.

poseidonexpress_Paros.jpg

----------


## artzuna

Ειχα δουλεψει μια σεζον εξπρες το καλοκαιρι του 93 σαν επικουρος
φοβερο πλοιο και οι καλυτερες αναμνησεις.
Τοτε ημασταν το γρηγοροτερο πλοιο με διαφορα απο ολα και το πιο αγαπημενο κυριως στην Παρο.
Πολλες φορες πηγαινα στο πιλοτηριο οταν ηταν ο "μουστακιας" β' πλοιαρχος που εχω ξεχασει το ονομα του. Με αφηνε να παρακολουθω και να κανω παρεα στον δοκιμο που ειχε στο τιμονι.
Απ'οτι ειχαμε συζητησει το πλοιο πηγαινε με 19 κομβους υπηρεσιακη και γυρω στα 23 τελικη. Στον γυρισμο απο Παρο τα μεσημερια προς Πειραια σχεδον καθημερινα προλαβαιναμε και περναγαμε το Γεωργιος Εξπρες ενω ειχε τυχει να δω να περναμε και το ΝαιαςΙΙ χαλαρα που θεωρουταν μεχρι τοτε απο τα γρηγορα της εποχης του.
Κριμα που εφυγε τοσο νωρις. Σιγουρα θα ταξιδευε ακομα

----------


## vinman

Το Ποσειδών Εξπρές φωτογραφημένο στον Πειραιά πάνω απο το Κίνγκ Μίνως........
Είχα την τύχη να ταξιδέψω μαζι του το καλοκαίρι του 91 απο Πειραιά πρός Νάξο και αντίστροφα...Αν θυμάμαι καλά τότε πλοίαρχος ήταν ο Καπτά Κούλης Μστροκόλιας...

----------


## Leo

Ήταν όντως ο αείμνηστος καπταν Κούλης. Σ ευχαριστούμε φίλε  vinman που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας αυτόν τον θρύλο των κυκλάδων.

----------


## Haddock

Καλώς ήλθες artzuna. Εδώ είμαστε να μοιραστείς τις ιστορίες σου.

Vinman, για να μην γεμίζω το φόρουμ με μηνύματα ευχαριστιών thanksgiving :mrgreen: , να είσαι καλά για το δώρο των φωτογραφίων σου. Σπάνιο υλικό!

----------


## artzuna

> Ήταν όντως ο αείμνηστος καπταν Κούλης. Σ ευχαριστούμε φίλε  vinman που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας αυτόν τον θρύλο των κυκλάδων.


Ναι ο καπταν Κουλης... :Smile: 
Εχουν περασει τοσα χρονια και ειχα ξεχασει το ονομα του.
Ολοι τον σεβοντουσταν μεσα στο πλοιο,χαρακτηριστικη φυσιογνωμια καπετανιου χωρις μουσι βεβαια.
Λυπαμαι που εφυγε,δεν το ειχα μαθει μιας και η ενασχοληση μου με την ακτοπλοια εχει σταματησει απο το 1994.

Για την ιστορια τωρα να πω οτι το καλοκαιρι του 93 επειδη τα εζησα απο κοντα το πλοιο ειχε ηδη προβλημα με τον στροφαλο στην μια μηχανη.Ηταν μεσα Ιουλιου ηταν και οι μηχανικοι τρεχαν και δεν φτανανε.
Θυμαμαι οτι ειχαμε Τεταρτη ρεπο και 2-3 μερες πριν το πλοιο πηγαινε με αρκετα μειωμενη ταχυτητα (Παρο-Πειραια κοντα 6 ωρες) με αποτελεσμα να γινεται χαμος στο λιμανι απο τον κοσμο που ειχε μαζευτει για να το περιμενει και παρα πολυ γκρινια η οποια ειχε αντικτυπο και σε εμας(καμαρωτους και επικουρους).
Τις Τεταρτες προλαβαινανε και το σενιαρανε λιγο αλλα ωστοσο ηταν παντα σε επιφυλακη.Φυσικο λοιπον ηταν να μην ρισκαρουν για ενδεχομενες κοντριτσες και να την μπαινει το Απολλων2 που τοτε το πηγαιναν σχεδον τερμα ολη την ωρα.(αντε να το δεις τωρα σαν Αγ.Γεωργιος...Πειραιας-Κυθνος 3μιση ωρες :Sad:  καταντια)
Επισης επειδη καποιο παληκαρι ειπε για τις καμπινες,οντως καποιες ηταν μικρες αλλα οχι ολες.
Οι καμπινες δε που ηταν στο πανω καταστρωμα και ειδικα της Α' θεσης ηταν αρκετα ευρυχωρες.
Ισως το τοπικ αυτο που βρηκα να ναι η ευκαιρια που δεν ειχα να πω ενα αντιο σε ενα απο τα καλυτερα καραβια που εχουν περασει και κατα την γνωμη μου ισως το καλυτερο "συμβατικο" πλοιο μεχρι στιγμης.

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε σε ευχαριστούμε που μοιράζεσαι αυτές τις αξέχαστες εμπειρίες.. απλά για να είμαστε σωστοί το Αγ. Γεώργιος πλέον κάνει Κύθνο - Πειραιά 3 ώρες.. μετά τη φετινή επισκευή..
όντως το Ποσειδών Εξπρές ήταν ένα απο τα καλύτερα πλοία που πέρασαν απο την Ελλάδα.. Έτσι κι αλλιώς ο καθένας έχει το πλοίο της καρδιάς του..

----------


## Haddock

Artzuna, όντως ο στρόφαλος το είχε ταλαιπωρήσει αρκετά και θυμάμαι κάτι ανεκδιήγητες σκηνές ταλαιπωρίας στην Παροικιά με τις καθυστερήσεις που μάζευε στα μεσημεριανά δρομολόγια από Πάρο για Πειραιά.

Οι καμπίνες της τουριστικής ήταν όντως μικρές και κλειστοφοβικές (δικιά μου εμπειρία επιβεβαιώνει τα λεγόμενα του Σπύρου). Αν δεν με απατάει η μνήμη μου, μεταγενέστερη μετασκευή μετέτρεψε ένα μπλοκ από αυτές σε σαλόνι για να αυξηθεί το πρωτόκολλο.

Επίσης, οφείλω να αποδώσω τα εύσημα στην κουζίνα του πλοίου. Δεν ξέρω ποιος ήταν μάγειρας, αλλά οι μακαρονάδες και τα γιουβέτσια της κουζίνας του ήταν από τα καλύτερα, για την εποχή εκείνη (σε σύγκριση με τα υπόλοιπα πλοία της Παροναξίας). :mrgreen:

----------


## Haddock

Στη σπαζοκεφαλιά, οι απαντήσεις ήταν σωστές. Πρόκειται για φωτογραφία της γέφυρας του Ποσειδών Εξπρές από διαφημιστική μπροσούρα της Arkadia Lines για το 1991.

----------


## vinman

*Και μιας και λέμε για την μπροσούρα της Arkadia lines,δείτε πως διαφήμιζε τον Ποσειδώνα.....(το κολάζ το έχω κάνει εγώ εκείνη την εποχή....)*



*...και η συνέχεια...*

----------


## Leo

Wow... Vinman τι ομορφιές είναι αυτές. Σ ευχαριστούμε για την υπομονή και την θέληση σου να μοιραστείς μαζί μας αυτά υπέροχα πράγματα όχι μόνο στον Ποσειδώνα, αλλά και στην σειρά των άλλων πλοίων που δημοσεύεις στο φόρουμ. Σήμερα ένας άνθρωπος που γυρίζει απο διακοπές (για να ξαναφύγει λίγες μέρες μετά) θα σε κάνει κάδρο....για όσα κάνεις  :Very Happy: .

----------


## vinman

Εχω πάρα πολύ υλικό απο τα παιδικό-εφηβικά μου χρόνια....
Όρεξη να έχετε να βλέπετε....
Σιγά σιγά θα ανεβάσω φυλλάδια εταιριών απο το 1985 και μετά....
Καρτποστάλ εταιριών που απεικονίζουν τα πλοία τους...(π.χ.Κύδων σε καρτποστάλ της ΑΝΕΚ....)
...και ότι άλλο βγάλω απο το ξεσκόνισμα που κάνω!!!

----------


## artzuna

Φοβερες φωτο vinmman 
Oλες γεματες με αναμνησεις ειδικα η φωτο απο την ρεσεψιον και το selfservice.
Paroskayak η κουζινα ηταν οντως φοβερη και ο μαγειρας μας αφηνε πολλες φορες να "κλεβουμε" μεριδες που προοριζονταν για τους αξιωματικους και το selfservice.

----------


## marsant

Ax φιλε virman τι μας θυμισες τωρα με τις φωτο σου...Παντως τα σαλονια του δεν ηταν και απο τα καλυτερα(σε συγκριση παντα με καραβια της εποχης του).Ο βαπορας ομως αλλο πραγμα.Χαιροσουν να το βλεπεις να ταξιδευει,περηφανο ομορφαινε τις θαλασσες.Κριμα θα μπορουσε να ειχε προσφερει πολλα ακομα..

----------


## Leo

Έφυγε άσχημα μεν, αλλά με το "κεφάλι" ψηλά. Θέλω να πω ότι όταν έσκιζε θάλασσες το καμάρωναν ακόμη κι οι γλάροι. Δεν έζησε πολύ, να γεράσει να γίνετε θέμα κάθε λίγο για καθυστερήσεις, χαμηλές ταχύτητες, σχόλια τύπου "σαπιοκάραβο" κλπ. Σχεδον κανείς δεν το θυμάται μπαταρισμένο στην Παροικιά, όλοι το θυμόμαστε ένα ΚΑΜΑΡΙ στο Αιγαίο.

----------


## marsant

Ετσι ακριβως οπως τα λες φιλε Leo.Συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου.

----------


## vinman

> Έφυγε άσχημα μεν, αλλά με το "κεφάλι" ψηλά......


 
Μια φράση που τα λεει όλα... :Wink:

----------


## Django

Επειδή κάτι έχω πάθει τώρα τελευταία με τις ανοιχτές πρύμες και επειδή ζητήθηκε, το Ποσειδών Εξπρες, πριν την μετασκευή αποπλέει από Συρο για Πειραια. Αρχες δεκαετίας 90. Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος. 

ΥΓ: ParosKayak, άτακτο παιδί, ξέρεις να ανταποδίδεις πυρά, αλλά επέτρεψε μου να μην παραδώσω τα όπλα ακόμα!

----------


## Haddock

Φωτογραφία συλλεκτική! Υπάρχουν μερικές αξίες που έμειναν αναλλοίωτες στο πέρασμα του χρόνου. Μια από αυτές ήταν η κουζίνα του Ποσειδώνα :mrgreen: :lol:

ΥΓ. Django, χτύπα τον τηλέγραφο στο φουλ, κι όποιος αντέξει... :lol:

----------


## marsant

Ηταν πολυ πιο ομορφο ετσι.Οταν του προσθεσαν το deck πισω χτυπουσε ολο το βαπορι.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Καλησπέρες και από μένα.....με αυτό το post και με αυτό του Νάξος μου ξυπνήσατε πραγματικά απίστευτες μνήμες......Τι να πώ για το συγκεκριμένο βαπόρι......αν δεν κάνω λάθος το 89 ή το 90 είχε ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του Παροναξία (μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος βέβαια) Πιτσιρικάς κι εγώ τότε τέλη Αυγούστου (τρελλαμένος με το Νάξος) γκρίνιαζα του πατέρα μου να γυρίσουμε με εκείνο Πειραιά.....Η πρώτη χρονιά του Ποσειδώνα τότε στην Παροναξία, τον περιμέναμε στο λιμάνι τις Νάξου.....βράδυ....κάποια στιγμή βλέπω φώτα στην Στελίδα (ίσως και πιό κάτω) γυρνάω να πώ κάτι στον πατέρα μου και με το που γυρίζω μετά απο ένα 5άλεπτο max το κεφάλι μου στην προβλήτα το βλέπω να μανουβράρει στα πλάγια για να δέσει......στα μάτια μου εκείνη την εποχή μου φάνηκε θεόρατο σαν ουρανοξύστης (πρώτη φορά το έβλεπα, δεν το είχα ξαναδεί) η γκρίνια γιατί δεν γυρίσαμε με το Νάξος έφυγε μονομιάς και ήρθε η προσμονή να εξερευνήσω κάθε σπιθαμή αυτού του πανέμορφου βαποριού.....θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστηκά σε εκείνο το πρώτο ταξίδι την πισίνα του πλοίου εν'ενεργεία με κόσμο να κάνει μπάνιο μέσα καθπως και την Disco του πλοίου.........απίστευτα συνεσθήματα μου ξυπνήσατε αυτή την στιγμή.........  :Smile:

----------


## giorgos....

καλώς ήλθες στο nautilia φίλε giwrgo. είναι χαρά όλων μας να ακούσουμε τις ιστορίες και τα βιώματα που τυχόν θα μοιραστείς μαζί μας όχι μόνο για τον Ποσειδώνα αλλά και για οποιοδήποτε άλλο πλοίο αλλά και να συζητήσουμε και να αναλύσουμε όποιο άλλο θέμα μας απασχολεί..
Καλά ταξίδια φίλε giwrgo....

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ship Poseidon Express (1989)	
Building Spec. 1974 at Pietra Ligure, Italy; finished at Alsthom, Leroux, France N° 13
GRT 7.824	
DWT 1.866
Dimensions	
135,3 x 20,71 x 5,9	
Engines	2 Atlantique - Pielstick, 20.005 kW
Speed 23,6 knots	
Passengeri 1.300
Beds 255	
Cars 280
Lane Metres 220	
Registry Port Piraeus	
Flag Greek
Former Owners CGTM 1974-76   SNCM 1976-89	
Former Names	Provence 1974-89
New Owners	
Sold for scrap in Turkey, 2001	
New Names Bel Air 1997-01

image003.jpg

image005.jpg

image007.jpg

image008.jpg

image009.jpg

καλό ταξίδι Ποσειδώνα.....

πηγή webalice.it

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Το καλοκαίρι του 96....δεν ξέρω τι με έπιασε.....δεν γύρισα από Νάξο με τον Ποσειδώνα......γύρισα με τον Απόλλώνα......δεν περίμενα αυτή την κατάληξη όμως το βαπόρα.....είχα το συναίσθημα ότι θα τον έβλεπα πάλι το επόμενο καλοκαίρι....καμαρωτό έτσι όπως τον θυμόμουν να πηγαίνει στο Αιγαίο.....και να αφήνει τους πάντες πίσω του όπως έκανε πάντα.........λυπήθηκα πάρα πολύ στο άκουσμα του χαμού του.......πέταξα ότι φωτό, ότι έιχα μαζεμένο για το συγκεκριμένο καράβι.......αυτές οι αναμνήσεις που μου ξυπνήσατε...φέρνουν ένα δάκρυ....ένα γιατί το αφήσαν να πάει έτσι......ενδεχωμένος η αποζημήωση καθώς η ασφάλεια του πλοίου ήταν 3-4 φορές μεγαλύτερης της αξίας του.......όλα στο βωμό του χρήματος??????? Φίλε mastrovasilis η τρίτη φωτό είναι απο διαφημηστικό φυλλάδιο της Arcadia Lines εκέινη την εποχή......

----------


## artzuna

Θα τολμουσα να πω μια ελπιδοφορα φωτο καθως οσοι ειδαν την ανελκυση του θα ηλπιζαν το βαπορι να φτιαχτει και να γυρισει στο δρομολογιο του δριμυτερο...

----------


## f/b kefalonia

μετα την καθελκυση του τι επεγινε???

----------


## vinman

> μετα την καθελκυση του τι επεγινε???


 
Ανέλκυση θες να πείς... :Very Happy: 
.....παροπλίστηκε για λίγο και δύο τρία χρόνια αργότερα πήρε το δρόμο για το ταξιδι χωρίς γυρισμό...

----------


## f/b kefalonia

ναι φιλε μου ανελκυση!!!!χαχαχαχ!!!! :Very Happy:  ευχαριστω για την διορθωση!!!!και για πιο λογο αλλαξε ονομα εφοσον μετα εμεινε παροπλισμενο?

----------


## esperos

Και  στο μακρύ  άλμπουμ  του  να  προσθέσουμε  άλλες  δύο  φωτογραφίες.


Πριν  έλθει  στην  Ελλάδα


PROVENCE.jpg


και  το  τέλος  του


P.E.2.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστούμε για μια ακόμα φορά τον γεναιόδωρο Έσπερο για όλα όσα απλόχερα μας προσφέρει.
Για τον φίλο f/b Kefalonia: η αλλαγή του ονόματος σε "Bel Air" έγινε μιας και άλλαξε σημαία και λιμάνι νηολόγησης.
Παρέμεινε στην Ελευσίνα για κάποια χρόνια και έπειτα πήγε για κόψιμο.
Στο θέμα "Ο Κόλπος των θαυμάτων" είχαμε ανεβάσει κάποιες φωτογραφίες με τη ντάνα των επτά πλοίων της Arcadia και της ΕΛΜΕΣ, από τα οποία το πρώτο από τη μια μια μεριά (προς τη Σαλαμίνα) ήταν ο θρυλικός "Ποσειδώνας".
Μια χαρακτηριστική φωτογραφία υπάρχει στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο. Την φωτογραφία την έβγαλα εγώ, αλλά την επεξεργάστηκε ο φίλος Espresso Venezia.

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=24239&highlight=%CF+%EA%FC%EB%F0%  EF%F2+%F4%F9%ED+%C8%E1%F5%EC%DC%F4%F9%ED&page=2

----------


## f/b kefalonia

ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου Roi για την ενημερωση!!!!!!!

----------


## Haddock

Αφού τον είδαμε μπαταρισμένο και λαβωμένο, ας τον *θυμηθούμε εδώ* στα γεννοφάσκια του πριν ακόμα ντυθεί με τα χρώματα της SNCM. Η φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι την εποχή που έχει σταματήσει η αποπεράτωση του, λίγο καιρό πριν μεταφερθεί από το Ιταλικό ναυπηγείο (Cantieri Navali di Pietra Ligure) στο Γαλλικό ναυπηγείο (Le Havre).

Provence_bn.jpg
Photo Credit

----------


## vinman

> Αφού τον είδαμε μπαταρισμένο και λαβωμένο, ας τον *θυμηθούμε εδώ* στα γεννοφάσκια του πριν ακόμα ντυθεί με τα χρώματα της SNCM. Η φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι την εποχή που έχει σταματήσει η αποπεράτωση του, λίγο καιρό πριν μεταφερθεί από το Ιταλικό ναυπηγείο (Cantieri Navali di Pietra Ligure) στο Γαλλικό ναυπηγείο (Le Havre).
> 
> Photo Credit


¶ψογος για ακόμα μία φορά!!
Τι ανακάλυψες πάλι!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε paroskayak είσαι απίστευτος.
πού ξέθαψες τέτοιο θησαυρό?

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ειναι απιστευτος αφου ειναι Ζιοβανι... :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι δίπλα στον ημιτελή Ποσειδώνα, το υπο κατασκευή St.Eloi με τα σινιάλα της ΑLA.

----------


## prutanis

Κι ενα συλεκτικο θα ελεγα ενθυμιο απο την "Arkadia Lines" και τον θρυλικο "Ποσειδωνα" ενα μπλουζακι που φορουσε το πληρωμα...
arkadia lines.jpg
οσες φορες το φορουσα στα ταξιδια μου μαζι του με τοσες ερωτησεις απο επιβατες (τι ωρα φτανουμε, που περναμε τωρα, που ειναι οι τουαλετες :Razz: )
ενοιωθα πληρωμα του!!!

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Prutanis έχω κι εγώ την ίδια ακριβώς μπλούζα.....την είχα πάρει από ένα γνωστό μου πράκτορα στην Αξά

----------


## marsant

και εγω την εχω ακριβως την ιδια..

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Από το αρχείο μου ο Ποσειδώνας για Παροναξία.Η φωτο είναι τραβηγμένη από το Αλκαίος.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και τώρα πάμε στο πρώτο τεύχος του περιοδικού "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ", τον Μάρτιο του 1993.
Συμβολικά το περιοδικό ξεκίνησε με αφιέρωμα στον Ποσειδώνα και στον καπετάν Κούλη το Μαστροκόλια.
Ο τίτλος ήταν "Ποσειδών Εξπρές - Το ταχύτερο ελληνικό ferry"
Πιστeύω ότι αρκετοί είναι οι φίλοι που θα το ήθελαν.

Οι δύο πρώτες σελίδες. Αύριο, η συνέχεια με έναν από τους κορυφαίο υς πλοιάρχους της ακτοπλοΐας μας.

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στο φίλο Δημήτρη.

Ποσειδών Εξπρές.jpg

Ποσειδών ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## dimitris

φιλε Roi Baudoin ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!! για ακομα μια φορα
περιμενω  αντιγραφο... τιποτα αλλο... ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!

----------


## sylver23

ροι ξερω που μενεις χαχα.(κλειδωσε καλα το βραδυ).δυστυχως τα παλαια τευχη εχουν εξαντληθει.(απο οτι ξερω απο το 1 εως το 100)

----------


## parianos

Φιλε Roi εχω αυτο το τευχος σπιτι μου και φυσικα ολα τα τευχη μεχρι τωρα και ακομη αυτο το αγαπημενο μου πλοιο το εχω τραβηξει με καμερα και το βλεπω συνεχεια στο dvd μου...σε ευχαριστω που το εβαλες εδω στο φορουμ...

----------


## Haddock

Συντοπίτη, κρίμα δεν είναι να το βλέπεις μόνο εσύ; Δώσε μια πάσα στο youtube, να τραβήξουμε μια τζούρα κι εμείς οι έρμοι!

----------


## parianos

Δυστυχως φιλε paroskayak εχω αργη γραμμη (isdn) και ειναι δυσκολο να το βαλω στο youtube...αμα το δωσω σε ενα φιλο μου που εχει asdl τοτε να το βαλει εκει...

----------


## a.molos

Απογευματινός φθινοπωρινός καταπλους στον Πειραιά.

POSIDON EXPRESS.png

----------


## sea_serenade

a.molos απίθανη φωτό, νομίζεις οτι βρίσκεσαι στον Πειραιά......Μπράβο!!!

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Πήγε πολύ άδικα αυτό το βαπόρι.....δυστηχώς......αν το πρόσεχε λίγο παραπάνω ο πρώην ιδιοκτήτης του θα μπορούσε μέχρι και σήμερα να εξυπηρετεί αξιοπρεπώς πιστέυω την παροναξία.........

----------


## alpharef

δεν φταίνε μόνο οι ιδιοκτήτες αλλά και τα ίδια τα πληρώματα όλων αυτών των πλοίων που έχουν χαθεί άδοξα...

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Ηταν το αγαπημενο μου πλοιο !
Με αυτο πηγαινα συχνα Παρο και Σαντορινη.
Οταν βυθιστηκε , σοκαριστηκα και στεναχωρηθηκα γιατι δεν παει να βυθιστει ενα πλοιο μεσα στο λιμανι στα καλα καθουμενα !!!!!
Πολυ κριμα...
*Αντιο* "_Ποσειδων Εξπρες_"...

----------


## parianos

> Ηταν το αγαπημενο μου πλοιο !
> Με αυτο πηγαινα συχνα Παρο και Σαντορινη.
> Οταν βυθιστηκε , σοκαριστηκα και στεναχωρηθηκα γιατι δεν παει να βυθιστει ενα πλοιο μεσα στο λιμανι στα καλα καθουμενα !!!!!
> Πολυ κριμα...
> *Αντιο* "_Ποσειδων Εξπρες_"...


Κι εμενα ητανε το αγαπημενο μου αλλα τι να κανουμε το εγραψε η μοιρα του...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aνακαλυψα super historiki φωτο που ειχα τραβηξει απο το εξπρες αφροδιτη!

newfilm (42).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Είναι η επιστροφή απο την Πάρο στον Πειραιά ή το τελευταίο ταξίδι προς την Αλιάγκα;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειναι δια aliaga!Φαινεται και η σαλαμινα, αιγινα απο τα δεξια ενω εχει περασει το διαυλο κτλ

----------


## Rocinante

> Aνακαλυψα super historiki φωτο που ειχα τραβηξει απο το εξπρες αφροδιτη!


Οταν ο BEN BRUCE γραφει "ανακαλυψα" σκεφτομαι τι αλλο μας περιμενει αραγε....
Απιστευτη φωτογραφια :shock:

----------


## sea_serenade

Αυτή τη φωτο την είχα βρει κάπου στο Internet πριν απο πολύ καιρό.

The Last Sail of Poseidon Express.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Aνακαλυψα super historiki φωτο που ειχα τραβηξει απο το εξπρες αφροδιτη!
> 
> newfilm (42).jpg


Ο ορισμός της ιστορικής φωτογραφίας όπως άλλωστε και παρόμοιες του Ναιάς που είχαν δημοσιευθεί στον Εφοπλιστή.ΒΕΝ συγχαρητήρια!!

----------


## giorgos....

ίσως η τελευταία φωτογραφία του ποσειδών εξπρές..
φίλε ben bruce σε ευχαριστούμε....

----------


## Haddock

Για τους φίλους του συγχωρεμένου, από διαφημιστικό περιοδικό της Πάρου, αρχές δεκαετίας 1990. Προσέξτε το «άνετο πρωτόκολλο» των 2500 νοματαίων :mrgreen: Ευτυχώς, είχε χώρο στην κόντρα γέφυρα :mrgreen:

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> Για τους φίλους του συγχωρεμένου, από διαφημιστικό περιοδικό της Πάρου, αρχές δεκαετίας 1990. Προσέξτε το «άνετο πρωτόκολλο» των 2500 νοματαίων  Ευτυχώς, είχε χώρο στην κόντρα γέφυρα


Νομίζω κάπου τόσο πρέπει ν α ήταν το πρωτόκολλο του.....:mrgreen: 8-)

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ιστορικη φωτο του χειμωνα 95-96 ρομιλντα μεσα δεμενο απο τον σεπτεμβριο του 95 λογω στροφαλου apollo express 1+2 δεμενα απο τις 10 οκτωβριου του 1995 λογω κατασχεσης και ποσειδων εξπρες δεμενο λογω ετησιας ακινησιας!Ειρωνια το ποσειδων μετα απο λιγο χαθηκε στην παρο τα αλλα 3 δουλευουν κανονικα!

new (31).jpg

----------


## MARGARITIS24

ξεχασες να αναφερεις το γεωργιος εξπρες αναμεσα στο ρομιλντα κ στον απολλωνα

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Ben σε ευχαριστουμε για την ιστορικη φωτο που μας χαρισες!

----------


## Naias II

Ben τι θα γίνει με σένα μας έχει τρελάνει  :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το Ποσειδών Εξπρες, σαλπάροντας από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά με ρότα την Παροναξία,  καλοκαιρι του 1994

O55.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Το Ποσειδών Εξπρες, σαλπάροντας από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά με ρότα την Παροναξία.
> 
> O55.jpg


TSS APOLLON με ροτα στο ονειρο σαλπαρει ο ποσειδωνας οπως και με ολα τα καλα που βαζεις

----------


## marsant

Πολυ ομορφη φωτο με ενα πραγματικα ξεχωριστο βαπορα!Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ φιλε Τ.S.S Apollon για την φωτο που μας χαρισες!

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Βαπόρας τι να λέμε τώρα....να'σαι καλά TSS Apollon

----------


## Panos80

Του πηγαιναν πολυ τα ασπρα και τα σινιαλα της Arcadia. Επισης ισως να ειμαι απο τους λιγους (απ'οτι εχω καταλαβει απο τις κουβεντες σας) που μου αρεσε με την μετασκευη στο καταστρωμα πισω.

----------


## DeepBlue

Φοβερές φωτο να'σαι καλά.Μου έφερες ωραίες αναμνήσεις.Εκπληκτικο βαπορι που δεν ξεχνάμε ποτε.

----------


## passage

Παιδιά έμαθα ότι εταιρεία που τον τελευταίο καιρό δραστηριοποιήται στον Πειραιά, ενδιαφέρθηκε να αγωράσει τότε το πλοίο μετά το ναυάγιο του. Η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία τότε το ήθελε πολύ το πλοίο να το επισκευάσει και να το ξαναλειτουργήσει κανονικά σε καποια γραμμή. Για φανταστείτε να είχε αγωρασθεί τότε.....
Καλά ταξίδια Ποσειδώνα... στο μυαλό όλων μας.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Να μην ξεχνάμε κατ'εμέ ήταν και είναι το καλύτερο βαπόρι που πέρασε από Παροναξία (πρωτόκολλο, ταχύτητα) αν δεν είχε γίνει το ατύχημα και την είχε γλυτώσει σήμερα από την τύχη που είχαν πολλά σκαριά που έφυγαν από την Hellas Ferries για scrap με μια γεννεόδωρη αλλαγή του ξενοδοχειακού και συντήρηση των μηχανών του είμαι χίλια τα % σίγουρος ότι θα κοιτούσε στα μάτια τα Μπλουσταράκια άνετα........

----------


## marsant

Εγω δεν θα συμφωνησω οτι ηταν το καλυτερο που περασε απο την παροναξια,μιας και περασαν ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ-ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ που σαρωσαν, παντως σιγουρα ηταν ενα απο τα καλυτερα και απο τα πιο ομορφα.Ειδικα η πλωρη του ηταν πανεμορφη.Οσο για την ταχυτητα του πριν το ατυχημα ειχε πεσει αρκετα, και απο εκει που εκανε την Παρο κατι λιγοτερο απο 5 ωρες, την τελευταια του χρονια την εκανε σε 5 ωρες και 20 λεπτα γιατι ταλαιπωροταν απο συνεχεις βλαβες.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> Εγω δεν θα συμφωνησω οτι ηταν το καλυτερο που περασε απο την παροναξια,μιας και περασαν ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ-ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ που σαρωσαν, παντως σιγουρα ηταν ενα απο τα καλυτερα και απο τα πιο ομορφα.Ειδικα η πλωρη του ηταν πανεμορφη.Οσο για την ταχυτητα του πριν το ατυχημα ειχε πεσει αρκετα, και απο εκει που εκανε την Παρο κατι λιγοτερο απο 5 ωρες, την τελευταια του χρονια την εκανε σε 5 ωρες και 20 λεπτα γιατι ταλαιπωροταν απο συνεχεις βλαβες.


Εντάξει είναι καθαρά υποκειμενικό αυτό που είπα  :Smile:  Το ότι το έκανε περισσότερο ήταν συνέπεια του ότι δεν είχε καλή μεταχείρηση από τους ιδιοκτήτες του (νομίζω κάπου έχει ξαναείπωθεί αυτό στο Φόρουμ και για άλλα πλοία της εταιρίας)

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ας δούμε πάλι μια φωτογραφία του Ποσειδών Εξπρές στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και ας θυμηθούμε το όμορφο πλοίο...καλοκαιρι του 1989
O188.jpg

----------


## Panos80

Οταν αργοτερα μεγαλωσαν τη γραμματοσειρα στις μπαντες (ARCADIA LINES) το εκανε να φαινεται ακομα πιο επιβλητικο το πλοιο. Αν δεν ειχε συμβει το ναυαγιο και το πλοιο ειχε πεσει στα χερια της  Hellas ferries (και με τις βλαβες που ειχε)ισως να μη το βλεπαμε και για πολυ ακομα στα νερα μας και η τυχη του να ηταν ιδια (scrap). Ολοι γνωριζουμε οτι ξεζουμιζει τα πλοια της. Αριστερα διακρινεται και το εξπρες δαναη (πρων κυκλαδες) χωρις να θυμαμαι την ονομασια που ειχε τοτε.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Οταν αργοτερα μεγαλωσαν τη γραμματοσειρα στις μπαντες (ARCADIA LINES) το εκανε να φαινεται ακομα πιο επιβλητικο το πλοιο. Αν δεν ειχε συμβει το ναυαγιο και το πλοιο ειχε πεσει στα χερια της Hellas ferries (και με τις βλαβες που ειχε)ισως να μη το βλεπαμε και για πολυ ακομα στα νερα μας και η τυχη του να ηταν ιδια (scrap). Ολοι γνωριζουμε οτι ξεζουμιζει τα πλοια της. Αριστερα διακρινεται και το εξπρες δαναη (πρων κυκλαδες) χωρις να θυμαμαι την ονομασια που ειχε τοτε.


Φιλε Panos80 Σωστα η πιο μεγαλη γραμματοσειρα του εδινε μεγαλυτερη αρχοντια , το πλοιο αριστερα, τοτε το ελεγαν Κυκλαδες.

----------


## passage

Να ένα πρόγραμμα δρομολογίων του τρομερού πλοίου.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Να ένα πρόγραμμα δρομολογίων του τρομερού πλοίου.


Παρατηρωντας το πλοιο στην αεροφωτογραφια, του προγραμματος δρομολογιων του φιλου passage, διαπιστωνω οτι απο οποια οπτικη γωνια και να το εβλεπες ηταν πραγματικα πανεμορφο!

----------


## marsant

Βαποραρος και με πολυ δρομο στα καλα του..

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Ποσειδών Εξπρές*... εν πλω προς την Παροναξία...

pos exp.jpg

Η φωτογραφία είναι του καλού παλιού φίλου, Γιώργου Γ.

----------


## Panos80

Παιδια καλημερα. Εχετε προσεξει στις φωτο του ποσειδωνα οτι μοιαζει σαν καθισμενο στη πρυμνη το πλοιο; Και μαλιστα σε ολες τις φωτογραφιες που ανεβαζετε.

----------


## Φάνης Σέμπρος

πάντως στη φωτογραφία του ποστ 			#*115*, σαφώς προ-μετασκευής, φαίνεται το αντίθετο (εμπλωρη συμπεριφορά το λένε ? )

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ποσειδων Εξπρες* στο λιμανι του πειραια...

POSEIDON.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μεγαλο ντοκουμεντο TSS APOLLON  ειχα ετσι ταξιδεψει το 1989 μολις 20 μερες απο την εναρξη των δρομολογιων του, περναγε τα παντα στο περασμα του και τη θαλασσα ,που στο τελος τον λυγισε, την αγνοουσε.Μεσα ομως ηταν λιγο πισω σε σχεση με αυτα που τοτε πρεσβευε και την μετεπειτα φημη του ως θρυλου.

----------


## Giorgos_D

Ειχα ακούσει πως στην τελευταία επισκευή, λίγο καιρο, πριν το ατυχημα είχαν αναβαθμιστει οι εσωτερικοί του χώροι. Ισχύει κατι τετοιο?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Ειχα ακούσει πως στην τελευταία επισκευή, λίγο καιρο, πριν το ατυχημα είχαν αναβαθμιστει οι εσωτερικοί του χώροι. Ισχύει κατι τετοιο?


απο όσο θυμάμαι φίλε Giorgos όχι είχα ταξιδέψει στο προτελευταίο του ταξίδι για Νάξο. Την επόμενη μέρα έγινε το ατύχημα .
Αυτό που θυμάμαι είχα φτίαξει τις μηχανές και το στρώνάνε.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ VIDEO ΤΟΥ 1993 ΤΡΑΒΗΓΜΕΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ.
024. 1993.JPG

----------


## Ergis

> απο όσο θυμάμαι φίλε Giorgos όχι είχα ταξιδέψει στο προτελευταίο του ταξίδι για Νάξο. Την επόμενη μέρα έγινε το ατύχημα .
> Αυτό που θυμάμαι είχα φτίαξει τις μηχανές και το στρώνάνε.


Aααααα....τωρα καταλαβα γιατι βουλιαξε το καραβι.........

----------


## apollo_express

Αυτό το βίντεο είναι γυρισμένο πάνω στον Ποσειδώνα και γι' αυτό το έβαλα εδώ. Έχει και πολλά άλλα πλοία που δεν υπάρχουν.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gECukr1ESY

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Έξοχο, πραγματικά.

Ελλάς 1993

*"Δήμητρα"/"Ναϊάς Εξπρές", "Ναϊάς ΙΙ"* και όλη η παλιοπαρέα του Πειραιά με το *"Παναγία Τήνου"* σε κεντρική θέση.

Ονειρικά ταξίδια της νύχτας.
Ύπνος στο κατάστρωμα και άφιξη στον Πειραιά νωρίς το πρωΐ.
Η νυκτερινή μυσταγωγία του *"Ποσειδώνα"* και των υπολοίπων πλοίων της Παροναξίας.

Μακάρι να υπάρχει και συνέχεια.

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## DayMan

χαιρετε κι απο μένα. υπηρέτησα στο ποσειδώνα, στη μηχανή, στα καλυτερα του χρόνια τότε με τις κόντρες. Ενω ήταν καλής κατασκευής καράβι και ειδικότερα οι μηχανές, original pielstik και όχι τζαπoνέζικες συμπαραγωγές, είχε πολύ μικρό μηχανοστάσιο και πολύ πρέσο στα δρομολόγια, με αποτέλεσμα να μην υπάρχει επαρκής χρόνος συντήρησης. Μετά ήταν και θέμα τιμής για όλους να μην υπάρχει βαπορι μπροστά μας ακόμα κι αν έφευγε πρώτο. Συνεχώς το πηγαίναμε σπαστήρι με αποτέλεσμα να αρχίσει να πέφτει. Ο καπτα Κούλης ήταν κοντράκιας και πολύ καλός καπετάνιος και με το πλήρωμα πολύ φιλικός. Αλλά επειδή ήταν κοντoύλης στη γέφυρα είχε σκαμνάκι :-) 
R.I.P.  στο παπού και στο βαπόρι του...

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> χαιρετε κι απο μένα. υπηρέτησα στο ποσειδώνα, στη μηχανή, στα καλυτερα του χρόνια τότε με τις κόντρες. Ενω ήταν καλής κατασκευής καράβι και ειδικότερα οι μηχανές, original pielstik και όχι τζαπoνέζικες συμπαραγωγές, είχε πολύ μικρό μηχανοστάσιο και πολύ πρέσο στα δρομολόγια, με αποτέλεσμα να μην υπάρχει επαρκής χρόνος συντήρησης. Μετά ήταν και θέμα τιμής για όλους να μην υπάρχει βαπορι μπροστά μας ακόμα κι αν έφευγε πρώτο. Συνεχώς το πηγαίναμε σπαστήρι με αποτέλεσμα να αρχίσει να πέφτει. Ο καπτα Κούλης ήταν κοντράκιας και πολύ καλός καπετάνιος και με το πλήρωμα πολύ φιλικός. Αλλά επειδή ήταν κοντoύλης στη γέφυρα είχε σκαμνάκι :-) 
> R.I.P. στο παπού και στο βαπόρι του...


Εχω ακουσει οτι εβγαζε 23 μιλια στα καλα του τα εβγαζε σχετικα ανετα η πιεσμενα πανω απο το 90% τις μιχανις του ??

----------


## DayMan

αν θυμαμαι καλά ειχε τερμα στις 2000 στροφες? και το πηγαιναμε 1600/22+κατι mph και οταν καναμε κοντρα 1800+/- 23 mph, αναλογως και τον καιρό. Όταν ειχε φερει η νελ το μυτιλήνη εγώ σαν μυτιληνιός καμάρωνα γιατί είχα ακούσει ότι είναι γρήγορο, αλλά ο παπούς το ξέσκισε και μου κάναν πλάκα όλοι. Ασε που με προσέχαν να μη κόψω τα χειριστήρια :Razz: .
Αλλά πολύ βρώμα ρε παιδιά το συγκεκριμένο μηχανοστάσιο. Πάνω πολυτέλεια αλλά κάτω, καυσαέριο, λάδια από παντού, καπάκια που ξεφυσούσαν και μαυρίλα παντού. Μεταξύ μας περίμενα ότι θα γίνονταν κάτι σοβαρό στο βαπόρι αν συνέχιζε έτσι.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> αν θυμαμαι καλά ειχε τερμα στις 2000 στροφες? και το πηγαιναμε 1600/22+κατι mph και οταν καναμε κοντρα 1800+/- 23 mph, αναλογως και τον καιρό. Όταν ειχε φερει η νελ το μυτιλήνη εγώ σαν μυτιληνιός καμάρωνα γιατί είχα ακούσει ότι είναι γρήγορο, αλλά ο παπούς το ξέσκισε και μου κάναν πλάκα όλοι. Ασε που με προσέχαν να μη κόψω τα χειριστήρια.
> Αλλά πολύ βρώμα ρε παιδιά το συγκεκριμένο μηχανοστάσιο. Πάνω πολυτέλεια αλλά κάτω, καυσαέριο, λάδια από παντού, καπάκια που ξεφυσούσαν και μαυρίλα παντού. Μεταξύ μας περίμενα ότι θα γίνονταν κάτι σοβαρό στο βαπόρι αν συνέχιζε έτσι.




Σαν πολλες μου ακουγονται τοσες στροφες!Μηπως το νουμερο ειναι τριψηφιο και οχι τετραψηφιο?Που ειναι ο mastropanagos να μας διαφωτισει

----------


## DayMan

Φίλτατε μάλλον έχεις δίκιο για τις rpm, γι αυτό έβαλα και το ερωτηματικό.
 Αλλά μετά απο μια εικοσαετία (περίπου) τι να περιμένεις. Είναι και το αλτσχαϊμερ... :Sad: 
Αλλά πάντως θυμάμαι ότι τα στροφόμετρα δούλευαν περίπου στα 6-7/8 στα καλά του.
ο ποσειδώνας επίσης είχε και το προτέρημα που έχουν μερικά βαπόρια όταν είχε καιρό δεν πήγαινε πάνω κάτω σα ροντεο αλλά έκανε μια κίνηση περίπου κυκλική. Δε ξέρω αν είναι σωστός ο χαρακτηρισμός θαλασσοβάπορο που τους αποδίδω.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ποσειδων Εξπρες*... 
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

poseidon express.jpg

----------


## DayMan

Θυμηθηκα ένα κωμικοτραγικό συμβάν στο Ποσειδώνα.

Ήταν καλοκαίρι και κάναμε τα διπλά δρομολόγια πρωϊ-βράδυ. Είχαμε φύγει απο Πειραιά βράδυ τίγκα κόσμο για Κυκλάδες. Είχα βάρδυα στη μηχανή και ξαφνικά...πανικός

Όλοι θυμάστε ότι ο Ποσειδώνας είχε πισίνα αδειανή με δίχτυ απο πάνω. Κάποιοι επιβάτες αμερικάνοι όμως που ταξίδευαν πρώτη θεση κλπ. απαίτησαν πισίνα καθώς με κάποιο τρόπο τους είχαν πει από το πρακτορείο για πισίνα που διέθετε το πλοίο.
Για κακή τύχη όλων ταξίδευε μαζί μας και η πλοιοκτησία που ενημερώθηκε και χτυπάει το τηλέφωνο στο μηχανοστάσιο

ΓΕΜΙΣΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΙΣΙΝΑ

Πώς γίνεται αυτό? Δεν είχε γίνει ποτέ τουλάχιστο στα ελληνικά χέρια. Κατέβηκε ο Α μηχανικός, ο ηλεκτρολόγος ,ο υδραυλικός, ο καθαριστής, όλος ο κόσμος. Με φακούς στα χέρια ανοιγοκλείναμε βάνες, αντλίες και γραμμές.
Πέρασε κανα μισάωρο πανικού κάτω και καυγάδων επάνω και ξαφνικά χτυπάει το τηλέφωνο. 

Η πισίνα αρχισε να γεμίζει.

Χαρές που το βρήκαμε το κόλπο και αμέσως ξαναχτυπάει το τηλέφωνο

Η πισίνα αρχισε να γεμίζει με ΜΑΖΟΥΤ.

Αλλά απο ταχύτητα όμως ε?:lol::lol::lol:

----------


## GIANNIS ALEX

> Και τώρα πάμε στο πρώτο τεύχος του περιοδικού "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ", τον Μάρτιο του 1993.
> 
> Συμβολικά το περιοδικό ξεκίνησε με αφιέρωμα στον Ποσειδώνα και στον καπετάν Κούλη το Μαστροκόλια.
> Ο τίτλος ήταν "Ποσειδών Εξπρές - Το ταχύτερο ελληνικό ferry"
> Πιστeύω ότι αρκετοί είναι οι φίλοι που θα το ήθελαν. 
> Οι δύο πρώτες σελίδες. Αύριο, η συνέχεια με έναν από τους κορυφαίο υς πλοιάρχους της ακτοπλοΐας μας. 
> Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στο φίλο Δημήτρη. 
> Ποσειδών Εξπρές.jpg 
> 
> Ποσειδών ΙΙ.jpg


 Καλησπέρα 
Θα ήθελα και εγω ένα αντιγραφο του συγκεκριμένου αρθρου γιατί δεν μπορώ να το βρω έχει εξαντληθεί

----------


## GIANNIS ALEX

Καλησπέρα πάλι.
Και εγω είχα ταξιδέψει με τον Βάπορα για Πάρο το 92 και το 94 βραδινό για Σαντορίνη.
Πραγματικά ήταν άλλο πράγμα και θεωρώ ότι δεν θα ξαναυπάρξουν πλοία της συγκεκριμένης σειράς και κυρίως με πληρώματα αγαπητά και που σε άφηναν να ανέβεις στην γέφυρα.
Πριν απο λίγο καιρό γνώρισα ένα παλλικάρι και μου είπε ότι το 1991 ήταν ανθυποπλοίαρχος στο Ποσειδών Εξπρές.Το όνομα του Δημήτρης Ρούσσος

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ποσειδων Εξπρες*...στον Πειραια.

poseidon express.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στον φιλο Maroulis Nikos _

----------


## NICK LESVOS

ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟ ΣΕ ΓΑΛΛΙΚΑ ΝΕΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΠΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΦΩΤΟ ΕΓΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΤΟΠΙΣΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΣΕΛΙΔΑ 
http://images.google.gr/imgres?imgur...%3D40%26um%3D1

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Provence*...

provence.jpg
_Καρτποσταλ της Societe Nationale Maritime Corce-Mediterranee_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτη ειναι μια σημαντικη καρτ ποσταλ διχως αλλο!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> F/B *Ποσειδων Εξπρες*...στον Πειραια.
> 
> poseidon express.jpg
> _Χαρισμενη στον φιλο Maroulis Nikos_


Να είσαι καλά έστω και καθηστερημένα το αγαπημένο μου πλοίο !!!

----------


## nikosnasia

1993. ΙΟΥΝΙΟΣ
024. 1993.avi_000000040.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ζωντανο και 19 χρονο!

----------


## Hlias

Τι μου θυμίσατε τώρα... τα περισσότερα ταξίδια Πειραιά - Πάρο με τον Ποσειδώνα τα κάναμε οικογενειακώς, Πάσχα, Χριστούγεννα, καλοκαίρι, όταν πηγαίναμε Αντίπαρο... Το αγαπημένο μου πλοίο, σαν πιτσιρικάς... το χα μάθει απ' έξω, μας γνώριζε και το πλήρωμα στο τέλος... Πολύ κρίμα που τέλειωσε έτσι η ζωή του, στεναχωρήθηκα πολύ το είδα στο λιμάνι μας μπαταρισμένο... δε θα ξεχάσω την εικόνα...

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια καλλιτεχνική απεικόνιση του PROVENCE, έτσι όπως θα ήταν όταν πρωτοταξίδευε. Με αρκετές διαφορές, όπως οτι δεν υπάρχει ο πλαϊνός καταπέλτης.

provence.jpg 
Πηγή: "_Autofahren und Passagierschiffe der Welt_", 1975

----------


## mpizas

Θυμαμαι οταν το περιμενα να ερθει και να φανει απο το Α. Φωκα και λιγο πριν φανει ενα συννεφο καπνου φαινοταν 2-3 λεπτα πριν ξεπροβαλει. Αν ηταν νυχτα παλι, τα δυνατα του φωτα φωτιζαν το περιγραμα του ορμου απο ην σπηλια του Αρχιλοχου μεχρι το Φωκα. Τα ηλεκτρονικα του που ηταν στα παραθυρα και οταν ειχε μποφωρ κουνουσανε και αυτα.. Αγαπημενο δυνατο καραβι... Το πρασινο χρωμα καθως ανεβαινες της σκαλες... Η πλωρη του που σε αφηναν να μπεις καινα δεις την μπαλωνα του να σκιζει το Αιγαιο και να σκεφτομαι τα ονειρα μου για το μολις τελειωσω το σχολειο... Δακρυσα..

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Μετά το Νάξος ο βάπορας της Παροναξίας......άποψη μου......

----------


## BEN BRUCE

POSEIDON EXPRESS καπου μεσα στο 1995 στον πειραια.Αφιερωμενω στους TSS APOLLON & TASOS@@@

film (114).jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

> POSEIDON EXPRESS καπου μεσα στο 1995 στον πειραια.Αφιερωμενω στους TSS APOLLON & TASOS@@@
> 
> film (114).jpg


Αλλη μια καταπληκτικη φωτο.Μας εχεις τρελανει!Και ειναι και παγωμενα τα νερα για να βουτηξουμε να στανιαρουμε... :Wink: Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ Κωστη!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ποσειδων Εξπρες*...

poseidon express.jpg
_Απο διαφημιστικο εντυπο της Arkadia Lines_
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους  Maroulis Nikos  και Τasos@@@_

----------


## Tasos@@@

Φοβερη φωτογραφια απο το αγαπημενο μου ποσταλι.Να'σαι καλα φιλε T.S.S.Apollon,σε ευχαριστω πολυ.Στεναχωριεμαι οταν βλεπω τις φωτογραφιες του αλλα πιστευω εχει μεινει στην μνημη ολων σαν ενας θρυλος της παροναξιας αλλα και της ναυτιλιας μας γενικοτερα.

----------


## Panos80

> F/B *Ποσειδων Εξπρες*...
> 
> poseidon express.jpg
> _Απο διαφημιστικο εντυπο της Arkadia Lines_
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους Maroulis Nikos και Τasos@@@_


 
Απλα απιστευτη η φωτο του αδικοχαμενου πλοιου.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> F/B *Ποσειδων Εξπρες*...
> 
> poseidon express.jpg
> _Απο διαφημιστικο εντυπο της Arkadia Lines_
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους  Maroulis Nikos  και Τasos@@@_


Αν πώ υπέροχη θα πώ  ψέματα ένα απο τα πιο αγαπημένα μου πλοία εκεινης της εποχής....

Σε ευχαριστώ tss apollon Να είσαι καλά ...

----------


## capten4

ΤΡΙΤΗ 16 ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ 1996....ΤΡΕΙΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΟ ΣΥΜΒΑΝ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΡΟΥ, ΕΞΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΚΟΝΤΡΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΔΥΝΑΤΟ ΑΝΟΙΞΙΑΤΙΚΟ ΠΟΥΝΕΝΤΗ, ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΟ-ΝΑΞΟ-ΙΟ-ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ....ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΞΟΔΟΥΣ....Η ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΚΗ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ, ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ....
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69269

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69270

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69271

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69272

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69273

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Υπεροχες  φωτογραφιες απο τον capten4!!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

> ΤΡΙΤΗ 16 ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ 1996....ΤΡΕΙΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΟ ΣΥΜΒΑΝ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΡΟΥ, ΕΞΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΚΟΝΤΡΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΔΥΝΑΤΟ ΑΝΟΙΞΙΑΤΙΚΟ ΠΟΥΝΕΝΤΗ, ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΟ-ΝΑΞΟ-ΙΟ-ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ....ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΞΟΔΟΥΣ....Η ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΚΗ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ, ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ....


Μολις τις ειδα!Φιλε μου Τασο,απλα δεν εχω λογια να σου πω.Τι να πω?Ενα ευχαριστω θα ειναι λιγο!Να εισαι καλα!Μοναδικο ντοκουμεντο,ισως να τις κοιταω και να τις ξανακοιταω μεχρι το πρωι.....

----------


## Melis7

> ΤΡΙΤΗ 16 ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ 1996....ΤΡΕΙΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΟ ΣΥΜΒΑΝ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΡΟΥ, ΕΞΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΚΟΝΤΡΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΔΥΝΑΤΟ ΑΝΟΙΞΙΑΤΙΚΟ ΠΟΥΝΕΝΤΗ, ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΟ-ΝΑΞΟ-ΙΟ-ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ....ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΞΟΔΟΥΣ....Η ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΚΗ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ, ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ....
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69269
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69270
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69271
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69272
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69273


Capten4 και μόνο που μας έδωσες αυτές τις φώτο, ευχαριστούμε..... Την ανάλυση την υπερκαλύπτει το περιεχόμενο. Και πάλι ευχαριστούμε.....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kαταπληκτικες ιστορικες φωτο απο τον μαγο της ραφηνας αλλα και του πειραια απο οτι φαινεται

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

όντως σας ευχαριστούμε όλους για τις σπάνιες φωτογραφίες σας.

----------


## Tasos@@@

2 εισιτηρια του Ποσειδωνα απο ενα ταξιδι που ειχαν κανει οι γονεις μου το 1989...αν δεν ημουν 4 χρονων θα ημουν και εγω εκει.... :Sad: 
Αφιερωμενα σε ολους οσους αγαπουν και δεν ξεχνουν τον θρυλικο Ποσειδωνα.

----------


## capten4

ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΛΙΓΟΥΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΠΡΙΝ, ΟΙ ΠΡΩΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΤΥΧΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΡΟΥ....ΚΑΤΑ ΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΟΥΣ Ο "ΘΥΤΗΣ" ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΘΥΜΑ.....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69441

----------


## Tasos@@@

> ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΛΙΓΟΥΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΠΡΙΝ, ΟΙ ΠΡΩΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΤΥΧΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΡΟΥ....ΚΑΤΑ ΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΟΥΣ Ο "ΘΥΤΗΣ" ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΘΥΜΑ.....


Εισαι απιστευτος συνονοματε!!Δεν εχω να πω κατι αλλο!Διαμαντια ανεβαζεις!!Να'σαι καλα και σε ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## Melis7

> ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΛΙΓΟΥΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΠΡΙΝ, ΟΙ ΠΡΩΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΤΥΧΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΡΟΥ....ΚΑΤΑ ΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΟΥΣ Ο "ΘΥΤΗΣ" ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΘΥΜΑ.....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69441



Φοβερή φώτο capten4........ Ποσειδωνάρα για πάντα. Μακάρι να ξαναέβγαινε ένα τέτοιο σκαρί....

----------


## nkr

Φανταστικο Βαπορι εκεινη την εποχη απο τα αγαπημενα για να ταξιδευεις.

----------


## Hlias

Φοβερές οι φωτογραφίες παιδιά, μου θυμίζουν εκείνη τη χρυσή εποχή που δεν αλλάζαμε με τίποτα αυτό το πλοίο, για να πηγαίνουμε Πάρο...

----------


## Tasos@@@

Απο το hhvferry...το deckplan του Ποσειδωνα.
http://hhvferry.com/provence_1979dpx.jpg
Παρατηρειστε οτι δεξια και αριστερα του γκαραζ υπηρχαν καμπινες και αλλοι χωροι.Γι'αυτο και παροτι ηταν γιγαντας το πλοιο για την εποχη του θεωρουνταν οτι ειχε σχετικα μικρο γκαραζ...270-280 αυτοκινητα γαρ!

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Ωραίος το Τάσος........χτύπησε φλέβα χρυσού!!!!!! Μπράβο, μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο!

----------


## Hlias

Έχω διαβάσει τρεις φορές το θέμα αυτό... Πραγματικά φέρνει πολλές αναμνήσεις από τα παιδικά μου ταξίδια. 

Είχε κάνει και άλλος φίλος την ερώτηση, στις πρώτες απαντήσεις του θέματος, ρωτάω κι εγώ λοιπόν, αν ξέρει κάποιος πως ακριβώς ανελκύθηκε το πλοίο; Με στεγανοποίηση και αφαίρεση των υδάτων, με τοποθέτηση "μπαλονιών" ή με κάποιο άλλο τρόπο; Δεν έχω δει ποτέ και δεν ξέρω πως γίνεται αυτή η διαδικασία και θα με ενδιέφερε να μάθω πως "σηκώνουν" τόσους τόνους.

Στη φωτό που έχουν επισυνάψει παρακάτω οι φίλοι, έτσι το "έσπρωξαν" το πλοίο από την Πάρο μέχρι την Ελευσίνα; 




> Ητανε το αγαπημενο μου πλοιο....
> 
> POSEIDON EXPRESS (15).jpg
> 
> POSEIDON EXPRESS (14).jpg





> Kαι μία ''θλιβερή''φωτογραφία........
> (κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή του 2003)
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13921



Ήταν όντως φοβερό πλοίο...:cry: Δε βαριέμαι ποτέ να κάνω μιά επανάληψη στο θέμα... Η μνήμη μας με τα χρόνια ξεθωριάζει, ήμουν και πιτσιρίκι τότε, αλλά οι φωτό φέρνουν πολλά στην επιφάνεια!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Στεγανωποίησαν τα ρύγματα και τα παράθυρα, κόλησαν μάπες στην πάντα που ήταν στην επιφάνεια, και πόντισαν άγκυρες κάθετα προς το πλοίο. Με συνδιασμένη άντληση των υδάτων και σπρώξιμο απο ρυμουλκά και με αγαντάρισμα των αγκυρων το πλοίο επανήλθε. Κάπου έχω βιντεοταινία με το θέμα αλλα αντε να το κάνεις ψηφιακό...

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Στεγανωποίησαν τα ρύγματα και τα παράθυρα, κόλησαν μάπες στην πάντα που ήταν στην επιφάνεια, και πόντισαν άγκυρες κάθετα προς το πλοίο. Με συνδιασμένη άντληση των υδάτων και σπρώξιμο απο τυμουλκά και με αγαντάρισμα των αγκυρων το πλοίο επανήλθε. Κάπου έχω βιντεοταινία με το θέμα αλλα αντε να το κάνεις ψηφιακό...


ΒΙΝΤΕΟΤΑΙΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ??????
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

6 3ωρες VHS κασσέτες τίγκα περιμένουν κάποιον να με βοηθήσει!

----------


## Tasos@@@

> 6 3ωρες VHS κασσέτες τίγκα περιμένουν κάποιον να με βοηθήσει!


Ας μην το καθυστερουμε λοιπον και ειμαστε και off topic!!
Δωσε απλα ωρα και μερος για την βοηθεια!Ποιος άλλος προσφέρεται???? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Hlias

> 6 3ωρες VHS κασσέτες τίγκα περιμένουν κάποιον να με βοηθήσει!


Πωπω τέτοιο υλικό φίλε, θα έπρεπε ήδη να το έχεις ψηφιοποιήσει!!! Πρέπει να μπαίνουν σε αρχεία τέτοια ντοκουμέντα! Έχω τα προγράμματα, αλλά δεν έχω το χώρο για να σε βοηθήσω... ήδη δουλεύω πολλά πράγματα στον υπολογιστή μου...  :Sad:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

POSEIDON EXPRESS  ρουφαει τη θαλασσα στο λιμανι του πειραια του 1996.

film (372).jpg

Ειδικα αφιερωμενη στον tasos@@@

----------


## Tasos@@@

> POSEIDON EXPRESS  ρουφαει τη θαλασσα στο λιμανι του πειραια του 1996.
> 
> film (372).jpg
> 
> Ειδικα αφιερωμενη στον tasos@@@


Αυτη η φωτογραφια ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ!!!Τι να πρωτοπω εδω?Να σχολιασω (για ακομα μια φορα) το πλοιο,που ομοιο του ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ δεν θα ξαναγεννηθει ποτε  :Wink: ,Η (για ακομα μια φορα) το καταπληκτικο αρχειο σου φιλε Κωστα που ολο κρυβει καινουργιες εκπληξεις? :Very Happy: 
ΣΤΟΛΙΔΙ Η ΠΛΩΡΗ ΤΟΥ,ΣΤΟΛΙΔΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ!

----------


## Melis7

Θα προσαθήσω να απαντήσωσε ένα μήνυμα για όλα τα παραπάνω. Τάσο, φοβερά τα σχέδια του πλοίου που βρήκες γι'αυτο πιστεύω ότι σε αντάμοιψε ο καλός φίλος Ben Bruce με μία από τις πολλές καλές φώτο που μας προσφέρι τόσο απλόχερα. Όσο για τη βιντεοταινία, είμαι κι εγώ μέσα..... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Απο το hhvferry...το deckplan του Ποσειδωνα.
> http://hhvferry.com/provence_1979dpx.jpg
> Παρατηρειστε οτι δεξια και αριστερα του γκαραζ υπηρχαν καμπινες και αλλοι χωροι.Γι'αυτο και παροτι ηταν γιγαντας το πλοιο για την εποχη του θεωρουνταν οτι ειχε σχετικα μικρο γκαραζ...270-280 αυτοκινητα γαρ!


Μιλα φιλε οταν βαζεις αυτους τους θησαυρους!

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Μιλα φιλε οταν βαζεις αυτους τους θησαυρους!


Θυμησου προηγουμενη συζητηση... :Wink: (εχω μονο τα deckplans του πλοιου....) :Wink:  :Very Happy: ..αχαχα...νομιζα οτι τα ειχες δει!

----------


## Karolos

sc._ (13).jpg

_Αφιερωμένη σε όλους_

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Πάρος Εξπρές και Ιπποκράτης δίπλα του  :Surprised:

----------


## Tasos@@@

Αψογος φιλε Καρολε...τρομερος...να'σαι καλα,σ'ευχαριστουμε πολυ!

----------


## Karolos

_Και μία πιό παλιά στό λιμανι τής Πάρου_.

sc._ (24).jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

> _Και μία πιό παλιά στό λιμανι τής Πάρου_.
> 
> sc._ (24).jpg


Φιλε Καρολε ζωγραφιζεις...απο τις ομορφοτερες φωτογραφιες του αγπητου βαποριου!Να'σαι καλα! :Very Happy:

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Ε ρε βαπόραρος που πηγε σαν το σκυλι στ'αμπέλι!!!!!!!! Να'σαι καλά Κάρολε με τα ωραία σου!!!!!

----------


## Νάξος

Το Ποσειδών χωρίς τις άσχημες υπερκατασκευές της πρύμνης με πολύ λαό στην κόντρα γέφυρα και τα ανοιχτά καταστρώματα. Στην παραπάνω φωτογραφία ο γίγαντας μαζύ με τα κομψοτεχνήματα του Μεσσήνη. Φίλε Κάρολε θα χάσουμε το ματς για πάρτη σου απόψε! Σε ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## .voyager

> _Και μία πιό παλιά στό λιμανι τής Πάρου_.
> 
> sc._ (24).jpg


Από αυτά τα λίγα που αξίζουν πραγματικά επιβράβευση...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Γεια σου Καρολε με τα καταπληκτικα ντοκουμεντα σου!!! _Καποτε τα σκαρια που ειναι διπλα απο το Ποσειδων Εξπρες οταν τα γνωρισαμε λιγο μετα τα μεσα της δεκαετιας του 60 με τα πρωτα ονοματα τους σαν Ελλη και Κεφαλληνια ηταν απο τα μεγαλα ακτοπλοικα βαπορια...μια συγκριση μεγεθων στην φωτογραφια του φιλου Καρολου... περασαν τα χρονια αλλαξαν οι καιροι και μαζι τους τα μεγεθη των πλοιων._

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> _Και μία πιό παλιά στό λιμανι τής Πάρου_.
> 
> sc._ (24).jpg


Καταπληκτικη!!! Εισαι Εξοχος!!!

----------


## gtogias

Αυτό το τριήμερο διαβάσαμε πολύ καλά posts για τα πλοία των δεκαετιών 80 και 90 που μεσουράνησαν στις Κυκλάδες και στο τελείωμα του Σαββατοκύριακου ο φίλος Kάρολος συνόψισε γεμίζοντας τις σελίδες του forum με όμορφες εικόνες από τα πλοία εκέινης της εποχής.

Σας ευχαριστούμε όλους.

----------


## giorgos....

πόσο πιο όμορφο και πιο καράβι ήταν πρίν τη μετασκευή....

----------


## Melis7

Φίλε Κάρολε, τι έκανες? Μας γύρισες πολλά χρόνια πίσω...... Περίμενα να δω αντιδράσεις του φίλου Τάσου και κατάλαβα..... Σ'ευχαριστούμε πολύ

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> sc._ (13).jpg
> 
> _Αφιερωμένη σε όλους_



Καρολε Καρολε Καρολε θα με τρελανεις. Μπορει να την εβαλες στο θεμα του Ποσειδονα αλλα εχει κατι συλλεκτικο. Το Κεφαλληνια διπλα απο το αδερφο του Ιπποκρατης-Ελλη. Μηπως απο εκεινη την ημερα εχεις και καμια αλλη ληψη; Με ακομα πιο κοντινο σε Κεφαλληνια και Ελλη; Ηδη η φωτογραφια ειναι μαγικη απλα ρωταω.

----------


## sparti

υπαρχει για το virtual sailor ?

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Όποιο πλοίο υπάρχει θα το δείς στο αντίστοιχο θέμα για το Virtual Sailor στα έτοιμα πλοία!

Συγκεκριμενα εδώ: http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=195

----------


## sparti

Το ξερω αλλα λεω μηπος τα  εχει καποιος καποιος και τα ανεβασει ?

----------


## Melis7

Το ωραιότερο πλοίο που έχει περάσει ποτέ από την Παροναξία. Βέβαια, και το μέγεθος του ήταν εκπληκτικό. Μάλλον, πιο σωστά, η μεταφορική του ικανότητα, ειδικα σε line meters. Και η ταχύτητά του βέβαια!

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Το ωραιότερο πλοίο που έχει περάσει ποτέ από την Παροναξία. Βέβαια, και το μέγεθος του ήταν εκπληκτικό. Μάλλον, πιο σωστά, η μεταφορική του ικανότητα, ειδικα σε line meters. Και η ταχύτητά του βέβαια!


Η ταχυτητα του ηταν το μεγαλο του ατου...τωρα οσον αφορα την μεταφορικη του ικανοτητα ηταν μικρη σχετικα για το μεγεθος του....και αυτο γιατι αριστεροθεν και δεξιοθεν ( :Very Happy: ) του γκαραζ ειχε καμπινες και χωρους εξοπλισμου.Απο εκει και περα ανετα για μενα κερδιζει τον τιτλο οχι μονο του ωραιοτερου πλοιου της Παροναξιας αλλα και το πολυ πιο βαρυγδουπο "το καλυτερο"...Προσωπικη φυσικα γνωμη!

----------


## basilis.m

> 6 3ωρες VHS κασσέτες τίγκα περιμένουν κάποιον να με βοηθήσει!


τελικα ψηφιοποιηθηκε το υλικο?

----------


## naxos ship

ενα ακομα βαπορι που ομορφυνε τα λιμανια των νησιων μας  :Wink:

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

ΑΠΛΑ ΚΟΥΚΛΙ....ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΒΑΠΟΡΑΡΟΣ.....

----------


## Tasos@@@

> ΑΠΛΑ ΚΟΥΚΛΙ....ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΒΑΠΟΡΑΡΟΣ.....


Βαποραρος δεν λες τιποτα φιλε μου...Αρχοντοβαπορο με τα ολα του....ανεβαζε στροφες και τρεμανε οι Κυκλαδες.... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

καλησπερα....η τρελα μου και η καψουρα μου οπως θα δεις ειναι το ΣΑΠΦΩ κ το ΟΜΗΡΟΣ......ετυχε να μετα την αλλαγη των μηχανων του ΣΑΠΦΩ να ειμαι μαρτυρας σε πολλες ΄΄κοντρες΄΄.......απο τα απο τελασματα που ειδα στην ΄΄καταταξη΄΄ ειναι...το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ....ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΑΣ...ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ...ΣΑΠΦΩ..ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ...  ....οσο και αν δε θελετε να πιστεψετε το ΣΑΠΦΩ οταν ΄΄ανοιγε΄΄ βημα μπορουσε να πιασει τελικη 21 γεματα...φορτωμενο....(εχω τα επισημα στοιχεια απο τη γεφυρα)...αυτο οπου δε θα ξεχασω ποτε..οταν μια φορα ετυχε να συναντηθουμε με το θρυλικο και αειμνηστο καπτα-Κουλη......οταν ειδα τα απονερα απο το ΒΑΠΟΡΑΡΟ ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΑ ΕΜΕΙΝΑ....
απλα ΤΕΛΕΙΟΣ.......ο ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΑΣ

----------


## naxos ship

παιδια οταν εμπαινε να κανει μανουβρα στο λιμανι της ναξου σ επιανε δεοσ μ αυτην την πανεμορφη πρυμη :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tasos@@@

> παιδια οταν εμπαινε να κανει μανουβρα στο λιμανι της ναξου σ επιανε δεοσ μ αυτην την πανεμορφη πρυμη


Γιατι η πλωρη του??? :Very Happy:

----------


## naxos ship

γιατι η καμαρωσια?? θυμαμαι την πικρα που φαγαμε οταν εγινε το περιστατικο στην παρο

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

το μονο αρνητικο που ειχε...ηταν το υπερβολικο ντουμανι......ειχε τις γνησιες γαλλικες PIELSTIC PC.3....και ηταν το μηχανοστασιο σε κακη κατασταση...τεσπα....περασμενα ξεχασμενα.....γιατι ειχε ομορφη γραμμη....
ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΛΕΙΠΕΙΣ

----------


## naxos ship

οντως πραγματκα λειπει .......   :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Ellinis

Τέλη Αυγούστου του 1993 και γυρνώντας από τη Θήρα προς τον Πειραιά πετύχαμε τον Ποσειδώνα να κατεβαίνει. Πέρασε σε μεγάλη απόσταση οπότε και το αποτέλεσμα δεν αξίζει και πολλά, όμως νομίζω οτι κάθε φωτο του Ποσειδώνα εν πλώ έχει τη σημασία της.

posidon1.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Αν την εχει λεει....να'σαι καλα φιλε μου!!Νοσταλγικη φωτο θα τολμουσα να πω.... :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ποσειδων Εξπρες*... Πανεμορφο σκαρι.
poseidon express 02.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στους φιλους_ _Tasos@@@,Ben__ Bruce,Ellinis,kαρολος,NaiasII._

----------


## naxos ship

ποσεδωνα μας λειπεις....................

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εχω την ιδια φωτο αλλα απο λιγο πιο ψηλα.Αλλα ξεχασα εκεινη την μερα του καλοκαιριου του 1995 ημασταν μαζι στο φαρο για κανα 8ωρο.....
Υπηρχαν τοτε πολλα βαπορια.
Kαμια πλωρια εχουμε αραγε?

Παντα en navigant

POSEIDON EXPRESS

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ποσειδων Εξπρες*...εφυγε νωρις.
poseidon expres 01.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οχι εκεινη την μερα δεν ημασταν μαζι.Παντος μοναδικη φωτο ενος πλοιου που εχει φωτογραφηθει για μονο 7 χρονια και μαλιστα σε μια εποχη που δεν κρατουσαν πολλοι φωτογραφικες μηχανες.

παντα en navigant

POSEIDON EXPRESS

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια από εμένα με το πλοίο στο ξεκίνημα ενος ακόμα ταξιδιού του. 
Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, τον Ποσειδώνα δεν το συμπαθούσα και πολύ στα πρώτα του χρόνια... όχι γιατί δεν μου άρεσε αλλά γιατί με την εμφάνιση του τελείωσαν τα ψωμιά των made in greece φέρι. Τα ΠΑΡΟΣ και ΝΑΞΟΣ δεν φτουράγανε μπροστά του

poseidon express1.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Noμιζω οτι made in greece ferries το βασικοτερο προβλημα που ειχαν ηταν τα απο κατασκευης χαρακτηριστικα τους και τα προβληματα τους, οχι ολα ομως.Πιστευω οτι ποσειδωνας και το Apollo Express ηταν η χαριστικη βολη αλλα το πρωτο μπαμ ηταν με κλαψ λυγμ, αχ-βαχ georgios express

----------


## Tasos@@@

Καλα το θεμα πεταξε το απογειωσατε!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .....Πολλα πολλα Μπραβο!!φΙλε Γιωργο σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση!!Καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια!

----------


## naxos ship

παιδια ανηκει στην ιστορια των βαποριων της παρο ναξιας μαζι με το ναξος το παρος το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ τον απολλωνα το αριαδνη......

----------


## Ellinis

'Eτσι είναι φίλε naxos ship, και ο ανταγωνισμός ήταν εξαιρετικά έντονος με πέντε εταιρείες (Αγαπητός, Βεντούρης, Αρκάδια, Αγούδημος και την Ελλ.Ακτοπλοϊα ) να μάχονται στη γραμμή της ΠαροΝαξίας.

Για παράδειγμα στις 13 Αυγούστου εκείνης της χρονιάς έφευγαν:
Στις 8 το πρωϊ το ΝΑΞΟΣ και το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ, ένα τέταρτο αργότερα το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ, στις 8.30 το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ, στις 2 το μεσημέρι το ΠΑΡΟΣ και στις 5.30 το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ.  

Και επειδή τα πρώτα χρόνια που είχε έρθει οι κόντρες ήταν επικές, ας πάρουμε μια γεύση από ένα δημοσίευμα της 26ης Ιουλίου 1990. 

posidon3.jpg

----------


## naxos ship

φοβερο το ντοκουμεντο σου φιλε ellinis οταν ημουν μικρος θυμαμαι τις κοντρες και πιο θα μπαινε πρωτο στην παρο  :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## Apostolos

Τότε που τα βαπόρια ειχαν ναυτικους της θαλασσας και όχι του σαλονιου!

----------


## Amorgos66

[QUOTE=Apostolos;362055]Τότε που τα βαπόρια ειχαν ναυτικους της θαλασσας και όχι του σαλονιου![/QUO
Συγγνώμη να κανω μια ερωτηση:
                 ...τέσσερα χρόνια αργότερα και συγκεκριμένα στις 
                Παρασκευή 21/4/1996,...ποιοι ναυτικοι κρατουσαν τα
                τιμόνια....???
Οι Θαλασσινοί ή οι Σαλονάτοι...???

----------


## Tasos@@@

[QUOTE=Amorgos66;362059]


> Τότε που τα βαπόρια ειχαν ναυτικους της θαλασσας και όχι του σαλονιου![/QUO
> Συγγνώμη να κανω μια ερωτηση:
>                  ...τέσσερα χρόνια αργότερα και συγκεκριμένα στις 
>                 Παρασκευή 21/4/1996,...ποιοι ναυτικοι κρατουσαν τα
>                 τιμόνια....???
> Οι Θαλασσινοί ή οι Σαλονάτοι...???


Φιλε μου ωραια η ερωτηση σου αλλα τα τιμονια του Ποσειδωνα τα κρατουσε ενα πλοιαρχος με μεγαλη ιστορια και πειρα...καθαρα θαλασσινος...και πιστεψε με αν δεν τα κρατουσε αυτος ακομα μπορει να θρυνουσαμε...

----------


## Apostolos

Ένας ήταν ο Μαστροκόλιας... Οι άλλοι μακράν...

----------


## opelmanos

> Τότε που τα βαπόρια ειχαν ναυτικους της θαλασσας και όχι του σαλονιου!


 Γιατί οι θαλαμηπόλοι και οι επίκουροι δεν είναι άνθρωποι και δεν αξίζουν?

----------


## Amorgos66

[QUOTE=Tasos@@@;362060]


> Φιλε μου ωραια η ερωτηση σου αλλα τα τιμονια του Ποσειδωνα τα κρατουσε ενα πλοιαρχος με μεγαλη ιστορια και πειρα...καθαρα θαλασσινος...και πιστεψε με αν δεν τα κρατουσε αυτος ακομα μπορει να θρυνουσαμε...


....συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω...!!
Αλλα η υπερβολική σιγουριά και η μη τηρηση κανόνων Ναυσιπλοιας
,μπορει κάποια στιγμη να αποβεί μοιραία.....
Οπως είναι γνωστό στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση,εμπαινε στον Πάρο 
με 18+.....,κάτι απαράδεκτο.....!!!
Και σε προσωπικη ερωτηση που του έκανα,δεν το αρνήθηκε,αλλα το
φόρτωσε στον ανταγωνισμό,και στο...¨έτσι γινόταν τότε¨....!!!
Βέβαια ,μεγάλη ευθύνη για μένα έφερε και η ανυπαρξία Λιμενικών Αρχών.....και η προσπάθεια να δείξουμε ότι είμαστε ισάξιοι των 
....προκατόχων μας,,,!!!





> Γιατί οι θαλαμηπόλοι και οι επίκουροι δεν είναι άνθρωποι και δεν αξίζουν?


...ως γνωστόν,...
τους  θυμούνται μόνο στις απευχταίες περιπτώσεις που ψάχνουν να 
δουν αν μοιρασαν σωσίβια.....!!!
Τότε φταίνε όλοι....!!!

Στις άλλες περιπτωσεις υπάρχει το ...εγώ...!!!

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

καλημερα παιδια......δεν ειναι αναγκη να ρωτατε ποιος ηταν πλοιαρχος....ο ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ...Ο ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ...Ο ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ καπτα ΣΠΥΡΟΣ ΘΥΡΑΙΟΣ....να ρωτατε ποιος ηταν στο αλλο καραβι και τι συμπεριορα ειχε μετα απο το ναυαγιο απενατι στο καπτα Σπυρο........
και φυσικα πως συμπεριφεροταν στο κοσμο του...
οκ;;;;;νασαι πρωτα ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ και μετα ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ με τα γαλονια.....οκ;;;απορω πως ο καπτα Σπυρος εχει κρατησει το χαμογελο αυτο......οταν στο κυκλο του υπαρχουν τοσα.....΄΄καλα΄΄ παιδια.

----------


## karystos

Σε κανένα ατύχημα δε βγαίνει εύκολα άκρη και σε αυτό ειδικά ακόμη λιγότερο επειδή ήταν μεν ατύχημα αλλά ήταν και «ατύχημα». Το βαπόρι χτύπησε κάτω από μια σειρά ανάποδες συγκυρίες αλλά και επειδή πάρα πολλοί τη δουλειά που κάνουν δεν την παίρνουνε στα σοβαρά. Από εκεί κι ύστερα όμως το βαπόρι σωνότανε. Το γιατί δε σώθηκε είναι μια άλλη ιστορία. Κι ο καπετάνιος βέβαια του ΝΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ έχει πεθάνει ο άνθρωπος, οπότε τι κριτική να κάνουμε τώρα; 

Αν θυμάστε το σκηνικό του ατυχήματος έγινε βράδυ με ένα εξαροέφταρο Βοριά. Από τη Νάξο ανέβαινε το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ με καπετάνιο τον Τρέσο κι από τον Πειραιά κατεβαίνανε το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ με τον Λιόλιο, το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ με τον μακαρίτη τον Αντώνη το Βάβαλο και το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ με τον Σπύρο Θηραίο στα πρώτα του ταξίδια μετά το σουτάρισμα του Μαστροκόλια από τον Μουλόπουλο. Πρώτο μπήκε το ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ που έδεσε στο κεφάλι αριστερά, δε θυμάμαι αν αυτή ήταν η θέση 1. Δεύτερο έφτασε το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ, που έμεινε απ’ έξω επειδή ο καταπέλτης του έστρωνε μόνο στην ίδια θέση, οπότε περίμενε να φύγει το ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ. Τρίτο έφτασε το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ κι από πίσω, στο κυνηγητό, ο ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΑΣ. Το ΝΑΙΑΣ πήγε για τον Γαρμπή, όπου δίπλα στη θέση του ήταν πλαγιοδετημένη μια τράτα! Πρώτη ματσόλα του λιμεναρχείου! Λόγω του κυνηγητού το ρεμέτζο έγινε σκοτωμένο και με τον άνεμο στην μπάντα δεν πήγε καλά. Χωρίς άγκυρες το βαπόρι δεν κρατήθηκε μόνο από τους πρυμιούς κάβους, τους έκοψε και η πρύμη έφυγε αριστερά πάνω στην τράτα. Ο καταπέλτης κατεβασμένος δε σηκώθηκε γρήγορα και βρήκε πάνω στο «Π», οπότε κόπηκαν τα συρματόσκοινα και στις αλυσσίδες μόνο κρέμασε στη θάλασσα. Το βαπόρι ξέπεφτε αριστερά για τα ρηχά οπότε ο καπετάνιος έκανε πρόσω κι έφυγε μπροστά πλην όμως, με τον καταπέλτη μέσα στη θάλασσα το βαπόρι δεν τιμόνευε και πήγαινε πέρα δώθε. Το λιμεναρχείο βλέποντας όλα αυτά δεν έκανε το αυτονόητο, δηλαδή να απαγορεύσει στον ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΑ, που εκείνη την ώρα γύριζε το Φωκά, να μπει στο λιμάνι. Το λιμάνι είχε όριο τότε από τη Σπίθα (την ξέρα στη μέση του όρμου) και μέσα. Αντί γι αυτό φώναξε στο VHF στους καπετάνιους «βρείτε τα μεταξύ σας». Το ΝΑΙΑΣ φώναξε κι αυτό στο VHF κάτι σαν «βγαίνω έχω αβαρία» ή κάτι τέτοιο. Στη γέφυρα του ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΑ ήταν εκτός από τον καπετάνιο κι ο αρχιμηχανικός κι ο αρχικαπετάνιος της Εταιρείας. Ο Θηραίος είχε πάρει ήδη πορεία να περάσει νότια από τη Σπίθα, όταν είδε ξαφνικά το ΝΑΙΑΣ να βγαίνει καταπάνω του. Κανονικά τα βαπόρια περνούσανε το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο μέσα από τη Σπίθα, στην προκειμένη όμως περίπτωση το ΝΑΙΑΣ δεν πήγαινε στα ίσια αλλά του έδειχνε μια κόκκινο και μια πράσινο, πήγαινε δηλαδή ζιγκ ζαγκ, οπότε ο Θηραίος κατάλαβε, ότι δεν τιμόνευε κι ότι αν επιχειρούσε να περάσουνε στα πράσινα δίπλα στη Σπίθα υπήρχε μεγάλος κίνδυνος να πέσουνε ο ένας πάνω στον άλλο. Αν έκοβε δρόμο ακόμη χειρότερα, επειδή θα ξέπεφτε αμέσως δεξιά, δηλαδή πάνω στο δρόμο του άλλου βαποριού που δεν κυβερνούσε. Οπότε προκειμένου να αποφύγει τα χειρότερα έκανε όλο αριστερά ελπίζοντας ότι θα γυρίσει και δε θα βρει με την δεξιά μπάντα πάνω στη Σπίθα. Πραγματικά ο ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΑΣ γύρισε και δεν βρήκε από τα δεξιά, που ήταν και ο μεγάλος κίνδυνος, επειδή θα σκιζότανε στα στεγανά σαν το ΣΑΜΙΝΑ και όχι στα διπύθμενα . Πάνω που είπανε όμως ότι την γλιτώσανε βρήκε ο πάτος από την αριστερή μεριά σ’ ένα δεύτερο κεφάλι που έβγαζε η ξέρα και δεν το ξέρανε. Το βαπόρι σκίστηκε στα διπύθμενα στην ελαιολεκάνη της αριστερής μηχανής, που συγκοινωνούσε με τη μηχανή με ένα σωλήνα, νομίζω 7”. Ο σωλήνας αυτός είχε ένα επιστόμιο απομόνωσης, που άμα έκλεινε, τα νερά θα σταματούσαν και δεν θα γινόταν τίποτα. Το επιστόμιο όμως αυτό ήταν σε τέτοια θέση κάτω από τα πανιόλα που δεν μπορούσε να κλείσει με τίποτα. Ματσόλα μεγάλη του κατασκευαστή. Το νερό πέρασε λοιπόν μέσα από την αριστερή μηχανή και από τα εξαεριστικά άρχισε να πετιέται μαζί με τα καυτά λάδια στο μηχανοστάσιο. 

Η ποσότητα που έμπαινε δεν ήταν τεράστια σαν το ΣΑΜΙΝΑ, αφού το ενεργό ρήγμα ήταν η σωλήνα κι όχι το εξωτερικό σκίσιμο από το βράχο. Γι αυτό άλλωστε το βαπόρι άργησε τόσο πολύ να τουμπάρει. Παρ’ όλα αυτά δεν μπορέσανε να ταπώσουν τα εξαερωτικά και το λαδόνερο συνέχισε να μπαίνει στο μηχανοστάσιο. Μη γνωρίζοντας ο Θηραίος τι αβαρία έχει το βαπόρι δεν πήγε να το καθίσει απέναντι, στα Λιβάδια, αλλά θέλησε να το δέσει πρώτα, έστω και με τη μία μηχανή, για να βγάλει έξω με ασφάλεια τον κόσμο κι ύστερα να πάει να το κάτσει απέναντι. Γύρισε πάλι δεξιά, πέρασε μπροστά από το ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ και άρχισε το ρεμέτζο με αριστερή στροφή για να κάνει μετά ανάποδα και να πέσει δίπλα. Πάνω εκεί η μηχανή του είπε (του το ανακοίνωσε, δεν τον ρώτησε) ότι σβήνει και την άλλη μηχανή για να μην πάθει ζημιά κι αυτή. Ενέργεια απαράδεκτη που δεν σηκώνει καμιά κριτική. Το βαπόρι κινδύνευε αν έμενε ακυβέρνητο να πέσει πάνω στο ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ ή να βροντήξει στο ντόκο και να χτυπήσουν ή και να σκοτωθούνε άνθρωποι, οπότε και με πετάλι κοιτάς να κρατήσεις τη μια μηχανή ζωντανή. Όχι να τη σβήσεις (χωρίς να ρωτήσεις μάλιστα τον καπετάνιο) για να την προφυλάξεις. Ο καπετάνιος έβαλε τις φωνές, πως θέλει μόνο μια δυο προπελιές ακόμη, αλλά η μηχανή έσβησε. Χωρίς μηχανές ο Θηραίος έριξε το βαπόρι δίπλα στο ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ μόνο με τις άγκυρες και τους κάβους. Ούτε κοπάνισε ούτε τίποτα. Ξεφόρτωσε κανονικά κι από εκεί αρχίσανε τα ανεξήγητα (blackout, ρυμουλκά κλπ), που κατέληξαν στο αναποδογύρισμα του ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΑ. 

Κατηγορήθηκαν οι δύο πλοίαρχοι και ο Α’ Μηχανικός του ΝΑΙΑΣ. Το πιο βαρύ κατηγορητήριο το είχε ο Θηραίος. Μεταξύ άλλων, ότι δεν πήγε ο ίδιος στο Μηχανοστάσιο για να μεριμνήσει ώστε να κλείσει το επίμαχο επιστόμιο! Δηλαδή να παρατήσει στην κατάσταση αυτή τη γέφυρα και να πάει να κλείσει το επιστόμιο. Καταδικάστηκαν πρωτόδικα και αθωώθηκαν σε δεύτερο βαθμό. 

Ευθύνες έχουν πολλοί. Πρώτα απ’ όλα το Λιμεναρχείο αλλά και το ΝΑΙΑΣ. Έχει και ο Θηραίος, αλλά όχι στο ναυτικό μέρος, επειδή οι χειρισμοί του ήταν άψογοι και δικαιώθηκαν από το αποτέλεσμα, δηλαδή το δέσιμο του βαποριού και την ασφαλή αποβίβαση επιβατών και αυτοκινήτων, που ήταν και το κυριότερο, επειδή πάνω απ’ όλα πάει η ζωή του ανθρώπου κι ύστερα όλα τα άλλα. . Η ευθύνη για το «άλλο» αποτέλεσμα είναι αλλονών. Στη δική του πλάτη πέφτει μόνο, ότι όπως φάνηκε δεν είχε έλεγχο και εξουσία πάνω στο βαπόρι του.

----------


## marsant

Την νυχτα εκεινη ημουν μεσα στο ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ σε καμπινα με τους δικους μου,δεν καταλαβαμε κατι οπως ειναι λογικο και θυμαμαι το πρωι οταν φτασαμε στον Περαια γυρω στις 5.30, που γυρισε ο υπαρχος(Κωστας Παπαδημητριου) και του ειπε στο αυτι του πατερα μου (για να μην ακουσει ο κοσμος που κατεβαινε εκεινη την ωρα τις σκαλες)οτι βουλιαξε ο ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΑΣ και φυσικα παγωσαμε.

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η εξιστόρηση των γεγονότων φίλε karystos. Θα συμφωνήσω με τα συμπεράσματα σου, και θα προσθέσω οτι η πιο τραγική εικόνα της βραδυάς ήταν αυτή που είδαμε στην τηλεόραση την επομένη με το Θηραίο να προσπαθεί απεγνωσμένα να κόψει τους κάβους για να τραβήξουν το καράβι στα αβαθή απέναντι. Δεν πρόλαβε και βλέποντας το καράβι να μπατάρει κατέρευσε.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Ως γνωστόν ο Μουλόπουλος τα έιχε παρατήσει τότε.....τα βαπόρια ήταν στο έλεος του θεού.....αφορμή έψαχνε νομίζω και μιάς και το βαπόρι πήγε έτσι όπως πήγε.....είχε ακουστεί (δεν ξέρω αν είναι αλήθεια και το λέω με πάσα επιφύλαξη) ότι είχε μεγάλη απόζημίωση το βαπόρι από την ασφαλιστική του κάτι τέτοιο εάν πάθενε κάτι χωρίς να έχει ευθύνη η εταιρεία του ή το πλήρωμα του και γι'αυτό το αφήσανε στο έλεος του την ώρα που χτύπησε και δεν το προσαράξανε για να σωθεί.......

----------


## Amorgos66

....συμφωνω με τα παραπανω,...αλλα...., αν.... λεω αν
ο Θηραιος εμπαινε πιο αργα και πιο προσεχτικα,....
με δεδομενο οτι ηταν ηδη 2 καραβια μέσα,
...και ο καιρός δεν ηταν και ο καλυτερος,....
...ολα θα ηταν διαφορετικα...!!!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

> ....συμφωνω με τα παραπανω,...αλλα...., αν.... λεω αν
> ο Θηραιος εμπαινε πιο αργα και πιο προσεχτικα,....
> με δεδομενο οτι ηταν ηδη 2 καραβια μέσα,
> ...και ο καιρός δεν ηταν και ο καλυτερος,....
> ...ολα θα ηταν διαφορετικα...!!!!


Φιλε μου ο Θηραιος μπηκε εκεινο το βραδυ οπως εμπαινε παντα!Οπως πολυ σωστα μας ειπε ο φιλος karystos το λιμεναρχειο ηταν αυτο που επρεπε να τον ειδοποιησει να μην μπει...Θα συμφωνησω στο οτι αν μπορουμε να του καταλογισουμε κατι τοτε αυτο ειναι οτι δεν ειχε "εξουσια" πανω στο καραβι του.Κατα τ'αλλα χειριστηκε την κατασταση με αρκετη ψυχραιμια.Και αν δεν παιζανε και αλλοι παραγοντες που θελανε τον Ποσειδωνα νεκρο το καραβι μπορει να ζουσε ακομα...τοτει κανεις δεν θα κατηγορουσε τον Θηραιο.Και τους επιβατες-οχηματα θα ειχε σωσει και το καραβι.Γιατι λοιπον να τον κατηγορησουμε τωρα, οταν εκεινη η νυχτα εχει πολλα - μα παρα πολλα - σκοτεινα σημεια στα οποια ο Θηραιος δεν εμπλεκεται καθολου?

----------


## Amorgos66

> Φιλε μου ο Θηραιος μπηκε εκεινο το βραδυ οπως εμπαινε παντα!Οπως πολυ σωστα μας ειπε ο φιλος karystos το λιμεναρχειο ηταν αυτο που επρεπε να τον ειδοποιησει να μην μπει...Θα συμφωνησω στο οτι αν μπορουμε να του καταλογισουμε κατι τοτε αυτο ειναι οτι δεν ειχε "εξουσια" πανω στο καραβι του.Κατα τ'αλλα χειριστηκε την κατασταση με αρκετη ψυχραιμια.Και αν δεν παιζανε και αλλοι παραγοντες που θελανε τον Ποσειδωνα νεκρο το καραβι μπορει να ζουσε ακομα...τοτει κανεις δεν θα κατηγορουσε τον Θηραιο.Και τους επιβατες-οχηματα θα ειχε σωσει και το καραβι.Γιατι λοιπον να τον κατηγορησουμε τωρα, οταν εκεινη η νυχτα εχει πολλα - μα παρα πολλα - σκοτεινα σημεια στα οποια ο Θηραιος δεν εμπλεκεται καθολου?


 ....συμφωνώ,μονο αυτό το,.... οπως εμπαινε παντα,...ήταν μια απο τις αιτίες....!!!Δε νομιζω  πως το λιμεναρχείο μπορουσε να 
τον ελεγξει για την ταχυτητα που μπαινει!!
....σε αυτο νομίζω είχε ΄εξουσία΄....!!!
...φυσικά,...και αντεδρασε αψογα απο κει και περα...μεσα στα πλαίσια
του ΄επιτρεπτου΄!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

> ....συμφωνώ,μονο αυτό το,.... οπως εμπαινε παντα,...ήταν μια απο τις αιτίες....!!!Δε νομιζω  πως το λιμεναρχείο μπορουσε να 
> τον ελεγξει για την ταχυτητα που μπαινει!!
> ....σε αυτο νομίζω είχε ΄εξουσία΄....!!!
> ...φυσικά,...και αντεδρασε αψογα απο κει και περα...μεσα στα πλαίσια
> του ΄επιτρεπτου΄!!


Ναι συμφωνω εννοειται σ'αυτο που λες!Αν και δεν θυμαμαι να εχω ακουσει πουθενα οτι τον πιεζε τον Ποσειδωνα ο Θηραιος...ηταν καινουργιος στο καραβι και ηταν ηδη ταλαιπωρημενο το πλοιο...δες στροφαλους κτλπ...νομιζω οτι σε φυσιολογικα πλαισια τον πηγαινε.

----------


## karystos

Σ' αυτά τα λιμάνια ή που θα μπεις με δρόμο ή δεν θα μπεις καθόλου. Η ίδια κουβέντα έχει γίνει και για το μέσα λιμάνι της Τήνου και για το παλιό της Μυκόνου που ήταν και πιο μικρά. Κι εκεί με όλο το δρόμο μπαίνανε και σταματάγανε πιο πολύ με την στροφή παρά με το ανάποδα. Ειδ' άλλως με το αερίδι στην μπάντα δεν κυβερνάει το βαπόρι. Δεν το κάνανε για να κερδίσουνε κάποια δευτερόλεπτα.

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση το Λιμεναρχείο ήταν το μόνο που θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει την κατάσταση απαγορεύοντας την ταυτόχρονη πλεύση δύο πλοίων μέσα από το Φωκά. Δηλαδή "κάτσε απ' έξω μέχρι να δέσει ο άλλος ή μέχρι να βγει ο άλλος". Από τη στιγμή που το Λιμεναρχείο δεν έλεγε τέτοιο πράγμα, αν καθότανε απ' έξω ο καπετάνιος κατά την κρίση του, μπορούσε να σηκωθεί να φύγει από μόνος του για να μην τον διώξουνε. ¶σε που θα τον πλακώνανε στο ξύλο οι επιβάτες επειδή με τόσα βαπόρια που μπαινοβγαίνανε τότε συνεχώς στην Πάρο θα έπρεπε να περιμένει ώρες για να αδειάσει και να μην υπάρχει μέσα άλλος. Εκεί πατούσε και το Λιμεναρχείο που έριχνε το μπαλάκι στο Υπουργείο. «Αφού αυτοί εγκρίνουνε εκατό δρομολόγιο το ένα πάνω στο άλλο ας έρθουνε να τα ξεμπλέξουνε». Διότι και ο Λιμενάρχης δεν κάνει του κεφαλιού του.

Ο Θηραίος ήταν καινούριος στην εταιρεία, δεν έδινε ακριβώς εξετάσεις διότι ήταν ήδη όνομα στον Πειραιά, αλλά όσο να’ ναι τον τεστάρανε. Γι αυτό είχε επάνω και τον αρχικαπετάνιο και τον αρχιμηχανικό – και οι δύο παλιές καραβάνες και χρόνια στο κουρμπέτι. Οπότε τι να κάνει; Να πει «δε μπαίνω επειδή ρεμετζάρει μέσα ο Βάβαλος»; Ο ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΑΣ τράβαγε κοντά στα έξη μέτρα νερά, ήταν βαρύ βαπόρι, στην Πάρο έμπαινε σκουντουφλώντας, έξυνε το βυθό. Χωρίς δρόμο ούτε τον Φωκά δε γύριζε, standby δίνανε μέσα από το Φωκά σχεδόν στη Σπίθα. Να μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο «Γέρος», που τον διώξανε από τον ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΑ και πήρανε το Θηραίο, είχε πει ότι το ρεμέτζο στην Πάρο ανεβοκατεβάζει καπετάνιους. Κι ο Μαστροκόλιας ήξερε τι έλεγε. Κι οι εφοπλιστές τότε δεν ήταν στελεχάκια BSF και HSW και LINES και κουραφέξαλα αλλά ο κυρ Γιάννης και ο κυρ Βασίλης και ο καπτα Μάκης κι ο κύριος Μηνάς, που είχανε μάτια κι αυτιά σε κάθε λιμάνι – άσε αυτά που είχανε μέσα στο βαπόρι – και μετρούσανε τα ωράρια και τα ρεμέτζα με το δευτερόλεπτο. Αυτοί ήταν οι κανόνες του παιχνιδιού, έτσι δουλεύανε όλοι κι όποιος δεν του άρεσε έφευγε την άλλη μέρα το πρωί.

----------


## Amorgos66

> Σ' αυτά τα λιμάνια ή που θα μπεις με δρόμο ή δεν θα μπεις καθόλου. Η ίδια κουβέντα έχει γίνει και για το μέσα λιμάνι της Τήνου και για το παλιό της Μυκόνου που ήταν και πιο μικρά. Κι εκεί με όλο το δρόμο μπαίνανε και σταματάγανε πιο πολύ με την στροφή παρά με το ανάποδα. Ειδ' άλλως με το αερίδι στην μπάντα δεν κυβερνάει το βαπόρι. Δεν το κάνανε για να κερδίσουνε κάποια δευτερόλεπτα.
> 
> Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση το Λιμεναρχείο ήταν το μόνο που θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει την κατάσταση απαγορεύοντας την ταυτόχρονη πλεύση δύο πλοίων μέσα από το Φωκά. Δηλαδή "κάτσε απ' έξω μέχρι να δέσει ο άλλος ή μέχρι να βγει ο άλλος". Από τη στιγμή που το Λιμεναρχείο δεν έλεγε τέτοιο πράγμα, αν καθότανε απ' έξω ο καπετάνιος κατά την κρίση του, μπορούσε να σηκωθεί να φύγει από μόνος του για να μην τον διώξουνε. ¶σε που θα τον πλακώνανε στο ξύλο οι επιβάτες επειδή με τόσα βαπόρια που μπαινοβγαίνανε τότε συνεχώς στην Πάρο θα έπρεπε να περιμένει ώρες για να αδειάσει και να μην υπάρχει μέσα άλλος. Εκεί πατούσε και το Λιμεναρχείο που έριχνε το μπαλάκι στο Υπουργείο. «Αφού αυτοί εγκρίνουνε εκατό δρομολόγιο το ένα πάνω στο άλλο ας έρθουνε να τα ξεμπλέξουνε». Διότι και ο Λιμενάρχης δεν κάνει του κεφαλιού του.
> 
> Ο Θηραίος ήταν καινούριος στην εταιρεία, δεν έδινε ακριβώς εξετάσεις διότι ήταν ήδη όνομα στον Πειραιά, αλλά όσο να’ ναι τον τεστάρανε. Γι αυτό είχε επάνω και τον αρχικαπετάνιο και τον αρχιμηχανικό – και οι δύο παλιές καραβάνες και χρόνια στο κουρμπέτι. Οπότε τι να κάνει; Να πει «δε μπαίνω επειδή ρεμετζάρει μέσα ο Βάβαλος»; Ο ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΑΣ τράβαγε κοντά στα έξη μέτρα νερά, ήταν βαρύ βαπόρι, στην Πάρο έμπαινε σκουντουφλώντας, έξυνε το βυθό. Χωρίς δρόμο ούτε τον Φωκά δε γύριζε, standby δίνανε μέσα από το Φωκά σχεδόν στη Σπίθα. Να μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο «Γέρος», που τον διώξανε από τον ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΑ και πήρανε το Θηραίο, είχε πει ότι το ρεμέτζο στην Πάρο ανεβοκατεβάζει καπετάνιους. Κι ο Μαστροκόλιας ήξερε τι έλεγε. Κι οι εφοπλιστές τότε δεν ήταν στελεχάκια BSF και HSW και LINES και κουραφέξαλα αλλά ο κυρ Γιάννης και ο κυρ Βασίλης και ο καπτα Μάκης κι ο κύριος Μηνάς, που είχανε μάτια κι αυτιά σε κάθε λιμάνι – άσε αυτά που είχανε μέσα στο βαπόρι – και μετρούσανε τα ωράρια και τα ρεμέτζα με το δευτερόλεπτο. Αυτοί ήταν οι κανόνες του παιχνιδιού, έτσι δουλεύανε όλοι κι όποιος δεν του άρεσε έφευγε την άλλη μέρα το πρωί.


..ε,λοιπόν ναι,...αυτές οι μάγκικες λογικές και η καταστρατήγηση κανόνων
ναυσιπλοιας ,σε συνδυασμό με την ανυπαρξία λιμανιών και Λιμενικών Αρχών...,ήταν αναπόφευκτο κάποια στιγμή να φέρουν τραγικά αποτελέσματα...!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

> ..σε συνδυασμό με την ανυπαρξία λιμανιών


Μαλλον σε αυτο πρεπει να σταθουμε και στεκομαστε νομιζω ολοι τα τελευταια χρονια φιλε μου...Αυτο ειναι το σημαντικοτερο ...

----------


## Ellinis

Δεμένο σε μια ντάνα στην Ελευσίνα, με το αταίριαστο όνομα BEL AIR. Κάτι οι ζημιές από το ατύχημα, κάτι οι φθορές από τα χρόνια του, και ίσως περισσότερο η πορεία που είχε η εταιρεία του, δεν του επέτρεψαν να ξαναταξιδέψει.

poseidonex.jpg

----------


## basilis.m

εχει κανεις φωτογραφιες του ποσειδωνα μετα την ανελκυση? (εσωτερικο-εξωτερικο)

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Δεμένο σε μια ντάνα στην Ελευσίνα, με το αταίριαστο όνομα BEL AIR. Κάτι οι ζημιές από το ατύχημα, κάτι οι φθορές από τα χρόνια του, και ίσως περισσότερο η πορεία που είχε η εταιρεία του, δεν του επέτρεψαν να ξαναταξιδέψει.
> 
> poseidonex.jpg



Αχ αυτο το αλμπουρο το κομμενο...πικρα στην καρδια... :Sad:  :Sad:  το πιο αντρικιο αλμπουρο που ειχε ποτε η ακτοπλοοια μας...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια φωτογραφία του _"Ποσειδώνα"_ στην _Παροικιά της Πάρου._
Τραβηγμένη στις αρχές _Μαΐου του 1995._
Είναι το τελευταίο καλοκαίρι που ο μοναδικός _Κούλης Ματροκόλιας_ έχει την την ευθύνη για τα χειριστήρια του πλοίου. 
Τελευταίο καλοκαίρι και για το πλοίο-θρύλος της Παροναξίας.

Σε ένα χρόνο θα συνέβαινε το μοιραίο ατύχημα. 
Η Πάρος θα έμελλε να σημαδοτήσει το τέλος του θρύλου.

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά σε όλους του φίλους.

Ξεχωριστά στους _Haddok, giorgos ...., Rocinante, polykas, Νάξος_ και, βέβαια, _Tasos@@@_

Στην Πάρο μια φορά.jpg

ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΑΣ 20.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Φιλε Αντωνη σε υπερευχαριστω για την αφιερωση και τις φωτογραφιες...

Τοσο ομορφος οταν τον βλεπω...τοσο λυπηρο που δεν ειναι πια κοντα μας...
Ηταν και θα ειναι παντα ο *Ποσειδωνας της Παροναξιας*...
*Ο θρυλος της*...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B_ Ποσειδων Εξπρες_...artistic 
artistic.jpg
Για τον φιλο Tasos@@@

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ζωγραφια φιλε Γιωργο....
Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ,να'σαι καλα! :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris!

Φοβερό πλοίο, σε ξεγέλούσε το μέγεθος του  θυμάμαι οτι πιτσιρικάς το θεωρούσα ενα από τα μεγαλύτερα πλοία στον Πειραιά ιδίου επιπέδου με το Κινγ Μίνος , το Καζαντάκης και το Λισσός...

----------


## Stylianos

Ο πλωτός γερανός που βοήθησε το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ στο ατύχημα που είχε στην Πάρο..... :Smile:

----------


## yiannisdj

η ωρα της ανελκυσεις...

1_ARKADIA_LINES_FB_Poseidon_Express_02[2].jpg

----------


## GIANNIS ALEX

[QUOTE=Amorgos66;362137]


> ....συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω...!!
> Αλλα η υπερβολική σιγουριά και η μη τηρηση κανόνων Ναυσιπλοιας
> ,μπορει κάποια στιγμη να αποβεί μοιραία.....
> Οπως είναι γνωστό στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση,εμπαινε στον Πάρο 
> με 18+.....,κάτι απαράδεκτο.....!!!
> Και σε προσωπικη ερωτηση που του έκανα,δεν το αρνήθηκε,αλλα το
> φόρτωσε στον ανταγωνισμό,και στο...¨έτσι γινόταν τότε¨....!!!
> Βέβαια ,μεγάλη ευθύνη για μένα έφερε και η ανυπαρξία Λιμενικών Αρχών.....και η προσπάθεια να δείξουμε ότι είμαστε ισάξιοι των 
> ....προκατόχων μας,,,!!!


Συμφωνώ και εγώ με τους προλαλήσαντες.Και ο Cpt Σπύρος Θηραίος και ο αείμνηστος Cpt Μαστοκόλιας ειναι απο τους Θρύλους της Ναυτιλίας μας

----------


## GIANNIS ALEX

Και επίσης θέλω να συμπληρώσω ότι εάν είχε τι συντηρηση που του έπρεπε θα είχαμε μεγάλο θέμα με τα μπλε πλοια σήμερα

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> Και επίσης θέλω να συμπληρώσω ότι εάν είχε τι συντηρηση που του έπρεπε θα είχαμε μεγάλο θέμα με τα μπλε πλοια σήμερα


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος στα sea trials πρέπει να είχε 24+ knots οπότε πιθανόν να είχαμε δράματα εάν ήταν σε καλή μηχανολογική κατάσταση μέχρι σήμερα.......

----------


## MARGARITIS24

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος στα sea trials πρέπει να είχε 24+ knots οπότε πιθανόν να είχαμε δράματα εάν ήταν σε καλή μηχανολογική κατάσταση μέχρι σήμερα.......


 αν εξαιρεσουμε τα πρωτα 4 χρονια του πλοιου στην ελλαδα μετα μηχανολογικα ηταν χαλια!τα κουζινετα  κ στροφαλο τα ειχε για πλακα!γι αυτο ειχε πεσει κ ηταχυτητα του στα 18,5μιλια...κ μην ξεχνατε στα δοκιμαστικα που ειχαν γινει στην γαλλια τοτε μιλαμε για 20χρονια πισω..οσο για τα 18μιλια δρομο που μπηκε στην παρο που διαβασα λιγο πιο πανω την μερα του ατυχηματος δεν νομιζω να ισχυει γιατι αν ειχς φτασει με τοσο δρομο στην σπιθα θα το ειχε κοψει το ΝΑΙΑΣ στην μεση γιατι δεν θα προλαβαινε να στριψει...κ τα βυθισματα του πλοιου για την παρο ηταν οριακα,γιατι εκεινη την εποχη ειχαν τραβηχτει κ τα νερα το πλοιο εμπαινε κομμενο με 10μιλια δρομο για να γυρισει ανοικτα απο την προβλητα στο κεφαλι

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως αναφέρετε πιο πάνω, είναι οι θρύλοι της Ναυτιλίας μας ο Cpt Σπύρος Θηραίος και ο αείμνηστος Cpt Μαστοκόλιας. 
Τον αείμνηστο Cpt Μαστοκόλιας τον έχουν τιμήσει ιδιαιτέρος οι φίλοι απο την όμορφη Σαντορίνη. Το πρώτο απο τα μεγάλα σκάφη που βγάζουν τουρίστες απο τα κρουαζιερόπλοια έχει το όνομα του.
Όταν είχα γυρίσει απο Σαντορίνη είχα ετοιμάσει ένα φωτορεπορταζ απο το πλοίο και το είχα ανεβάσει στους δεξαμενισμούς παντός τύπου στις σελίδες 40-41. Όποιος φίλος θέλει ας ανατρέξει εκεί και να το διαβάσει. :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Χωρίς παρεξήγηση ας μην αποδίδουμε τον όρο "θρύλος" σε όλους γιατι μας διαβάζουν και κάποιοι "θρύλοι" και γελάνε... Μπορεί για όλους εμάς του "απ' έξω" να μας φαντάζουν όλα "θρυλικά" αλλα ίσως να μην είναι έτσι...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Συμφωνω 110% με τον αποστολο.
βαλτε θρυλους

Ποσειδων εξπρες
Ναξος
Γεωργιος Εξπρες
Παναγια Τηνου
Σαπφω
Σουπερφερυ 2
Αριαδνη
Απολλων εξπρες
Κυδων

Σε αυτα υπαρχουν και επικινδυνα βαπορια και αλλα που εχουν πολλα ενοχα μυστικα στα σωθηκα τους.

----------


## samurai

και το εκπληκτικό ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ των Αφων Αγαπητού στους θρύλους μας παιδιά. :Very Happy:

----------


## Anna_Makis

Μηπως υπαρχει καπου σε καποιο αρχειο βιντεο εκεινης τις βραδιας την στιγμη που εκοβε τους καβους ο Θηραιος και μπανταριζε το βαπορι μπροστα στην καμερα?Γιατι ψαχνω αλλα δεν βρισκω.

----------


## giorgos....

μόνο κάποια πλάνα απο το star channel θυμάμαι.. δεν είμαι σίγουρος οτι υπάρχει κάποιο τέτοιο βίντεο διαθέσιμο..

----------


## giorgos....

Ας δούμε τον Ποσειδώνα να αναχωρεί απο τη Σαντορίνη σε κάρτ ποστάλ εποχής.
σάρωση0002.jpg
για όλους τους φίλους του και ειδικά για τον φίλο tasos@@

----------


## Tasos@@@

*Καταπληκτική καρτ ποστάλ φίλε Γιώργο και σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!

*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B   Ποσειδων Εξπρες...Τ'ομορφο σκαρι σε διαφημιστικη αφισα της ARCADIA LINES 
afisa.jpgposeidon express.jpg_

----------


## Φάνης Σέμπρος

Πρέπει να 'ναι εξαιρετικά σπάνια, πρώτη φορά τη βλέπω!!!
Μπράβο!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Θα κανουν πουλακια τα ματια πολλων με αυτα που βαζει ο TSS APOLLON!

----------


## pantelis2009

To Ποσειδών Εξπρές το 1982 έχοντας φύγει απο την Πάρο. 
Στην πλώρη του ......ψιλά στο βουνό φαίνονται και οι ¶γιοι Ανάργυροι, η θέα για όποιον έχει πάει .......είναι καταπληκτική.

ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 01 1982.jpg

----------


## artzuna

> To Ποσειδών Εξπρές το 1982 έχοντας φύγει απο την Πάρο. 
> Στην πλώρη του ......ψιλά στο βουνό φαίνονται και οι ¶γιοι Ανάργυροι, η θέα για όποιον έχει πάει .......είναι καταπληκτική.
> 
> ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 01 1982.jpg


Πανέμορφη φώτο..μικρή διόρθωση,νομίζω πρέπει να λες 1992 και οχι 82΄.

----------


## pantelis2009

Έτσι νομίζω ότι είναι 82, δεν μπορεί να πέφτω έξω τόσο πολύ.

----------


## harlek

Φίλε Παντελή ο Ποσειδώνας ήρθε στην Ελλάδα στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 80, γύρω στο 88-89...

----------


## pantelis2009

Τότε κάνω λάθος και συγνώμη για την ανακρίβεια.

----------


## gimbozo

Επιτρέψτε μου κι εμένα να μοιραστώ τις αναμνήσεις μου γι αυτό το υπέροχο πλοίο.

Οταν πρωτομπήκε στη γραμμή της Παροναξίας, έφερε πραγματική επανάσταση με την ταχύτητα και τη χωρητικότητά του.

Την δεύτερη μάλιστα χρονιά, το 90 η το 91, δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς, δεν υπήρχε Αξώτης της Αθήνας που να θέλει να κατέβει στο νησί με άλλο πλοίο.

Για πρώτη φορά τότε, η εταιρία δοκίμασε στη γραμμή αυτή ένα δρομολόγιο που πήγαινε Νάξο-Πάρο, δηλαδή πήγαινε κατευθείαν Νάξο, έκανε αποβίβαση-επιβίβαση, στη συνέχεια κατέβαζε τους παριανούς στην Πάρο και επέστρεφε στον Πειραιά.

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, το δρομολόγιο αυτό είχε αναχώρηση στις 7.15 το πρωί από Πειραιά και έφτανε στη Νάξο στις 11.30 κάτι που μέχρι τότε ήταν ασύλληπτο. Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά ένα θείο μου που είχε κάνει αυτό το ταξίδι που μου έλεγε ότι το πλοίο έφτασε τόσο γρήγορα στη Νάξο που οι επιβάτες δεν πρόλαβαν καλά καλά να κάτσουν στην τραπεζαρία για το φαγητό.

Ενα άλλο χαρακτηριστικό του πλοίου που είχε αγαπηθεί πολύ απο τους επιβάτες ήταν ένα μηχάνημα-παιχνίδι σαν κουτί με γάντζο σε ένα από τα σαλόνια όπου κάποιος βάζοντας ένα κέρμα προσπαθούσε με να κατευθύνει το γάντζο για να πιάσει κάποιο από τα κουκλάκια που βρίσκονταν στον πάτο του κουτιού. θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά επιβάτες που κυριολεκτικά περνούσαν ολόκληρο το ταξίδι παίζοντας αυτό το παιχνίδι.

Τελειώνοντας, θυμάμαι ένα ταξίδι επιστροφής από τη Νάξο στον Πειραιά όπου έιχα σταθεί κάπου έξω από τη γέφυρα και στρίβοντας για να μπούμε στην Πάρο βλέπουμε το Αιγαίον που ερχόταν από Πειραιά. Ακούω τότε τον καπετάνιο να φωνάζει στη μηχανή "Δώστε τα όλα για να μπούμε πριν απ το Αιγαίο!!", και πράγματι το πλοίο ανέπτυξε τρομερή ταχύτητα και δέσαμε πριν απο το Αιγάιον. Αυτό σαν επιβεβαίωση όσων γράφτηκαν πιο πάνω για τις κόντρες.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Πολύ καλό βαπόρι ο Ποσειδώνας αλλά πιστεύω ότι η ταχύτητα που ακουγόταν στο Πειραιά ήταν μάλλον ''μύθος''.Πειραιάς-Νάξος 4:15? :Numbness: .

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Προ μετασκευης ΑΡΗ δεν ηταν μυθος.Με την μετασκευη απεκτησε προβληματα και μαλιστα σε αυτην καταλογιζουν και τα θεματα με το στροφαλο που ειχε.Ας μην ξεχναμε ομως οτι ειχε και 27000 ΒΗΡ που το εκαναν πανισχυρο οσο σιδερο και να του ειχαν βαλει

----------


## despo

Ακριβώς, η μετασκευή στο πλοίο δημιούργησε προβλήματα. Κάποιες φορές το να προσθέσεις λαμαρίνες, δεν σημαίνει οτι πάντα θα σου φέρει τα αποτελέσματα που περιμένεις...

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Προ μετασκευης ΑΡΗ δεν ηταν μυθος.Με την μετασκευη απεκτησε προβληματα και μαλιστα σε αυτην καταλογιζουν και τα θεματα με το στροφαλο που ειχε.Ας μην ξεχναμε ομως οτι ειχε και 27000 ΒΗΡ που το εκαναν πανισχυρο οσο σιδερο και να του ειχαν βαλει


Κώστα σε μια συνέντευξη του cpt Σιδερή Μαμίδη, δήλωσε ότι πήγε να τα βάλει με το ''Παναγία Τήνου'' και γονάτισε μηχανολογικά.Η μετασκευή δεν θεώρώ ότι ήταν υπερβολική. Συμβαίνουν πράγματα πολλές φορές στα βαπόρια (ιδίως στις μηχανές) που κρύβονται επιμελώς από την πιάτσα.Μάλλον ο Μουλόπουλος ήταν λίγο ''σφιχτός''.

----------


## Apostolos

Το λίγο τι το θές;  :Wink:

----------


## capten4

Λιγες μερες πριν.....λιγη ωρα μετα.....

----------


## Αγιος Γερασιμος

Το βιντεο Το βρηκες Καπου?Στο Youtube?Ειμαι πολυ περιεργος γιατι ψαχνω πολυ καιρο να το βρω το συγκεκριμενο Την στιγμη που Μπαταρει το πλοιο.

----------


## Apostolos

Εχω σε VHS αποσπάσματα απο τα δελτία ειδήσεων των ημερών αυτών. Αν καταφέρω και μετατρέψω κατι σε μερικά χρόνια θα τα βάλω....

----------


## capten4

ετσι και εγω, απο τα δελτια της εποχης........

----------


## MesogeiosG

> Ακριβώς, η μετασκευή στο πλοίο δημιούργησε προβλήματα. Κάποιες φορές το να προσθέσεις λαμαρίνες, δεν σημαίνει οτι πάντα θα σου φέρει τα αποτελέσματα που περιμένεις...


Για το λόγο αυτό, είχαν βάλει ένα διάστημα μετά την μετασκευή και δεύτερο πλοίαρχο, τον κ. Λουδάρο (πό το παλιό ΛΗΜΝΟΣ), προκειμένου να δουν αν στρώσει το ταξίδεμά του αλλά και προκειμένου να κάμψουν τις (ομολογουμένως) πολλές ενστάσεις που είχε ο αείμνηστος Κούλης Μαστοκόλιας για το ταξίδεμα του πλοίου μετά από ό,τι έγινε.

Αυτά μου τα μετέφερε το 1992 ο τότε πλοίαρχος του ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΝ καπετάν Γιώργος Μπιράκης, ο οποίος και ήταν φίλος και των 2 που προανέφερα. Τα καταθέτω χωρίς να μπορώ να τα αμφισβητήσω.

----------


## Αγιος Γερασιμος

Oποτε το καταφερεις Αυτο Αpostolos θα ειμαι υποχρεος.Ειμαι πολυ περιεργος να το δω.Το ψαχνω χρονια αλλα τιποτα.Το θυμαμαι που το ειχα δει στις Ειδησεις εκεινο το βραδυ που ημουν 8 χρονων και μου εχει μεινει.Ειμαι πολυ περιεργος.

----------


## capten4

αμα βρω κατι...θα φυγουμε απο τα παραθυρα ....!!!!ας το βρω πρωτα....

----------


## leo85

Ποσειδών Εξπρές στην Πάρο Αύγουστος ΄94.

ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ  Α&#9.jpg

----------


## Panos80

> Ποσειδών Εξπρές στην Πάρο Αύγουστος ΄94.
> 
> ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ  Α&#9.jpg


Στη θεση που ηρθε το τελος του!
Με το περιβοητο χτισιμο πισω το πλοιο εκτος οτι ασχημηνε εχω την απορια αν ειχε και θεματα με τον αερα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To πλοιο μπορει νε ειχε προβλημα με τον αερα οχι ομως ο καπετετανιος-θρυλος του ο καπτα Κουλης

----------


## pantelis2009

> To πλοιο μπορει νε ειχε προβλημα με τον αερα οχι ομως ο καπετετανιος-θρυλος του ο καπτα Κουλης


Πές τα μεγάλε. Μεγάαααααααααααααααααλη μορφή.

----------


## Apostolos

Με 2 τιμονάρες, 2 προπελάρες και ισχύ στο θεό μόνο πρόβλημα δέν μπορεί να είχε ο πλέον έμπειρός της τότε ακτοπλοϊας!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Μπορεί να τα είχε αυτά αλλά έδινε την εντύπωση ότι ήταν ''γαϊδουράκι''.

----------


## Φάνης Σέμπρος

Σύμφωνα με τον ¶ρχοντα Κούλη, "ήθελε δρόμο και αέρα για να γυρίσει"
και "είχε προπελάκι που σκότωνε!!"

----------


## naxiotis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXtZi6WXu1E

----------


## maidonopoulos

Πωπώ τρομερό video. Τι αναμνήσεις μου ήρθαν στο μυαλό από το φοβερό αυτό καράβι. Οι χώροι του , η γέφυρα του.Αχ! ωραίες εποχές  που δυστυχώς δεν ξαναγυρίζουν.

----------


## Cape P

μνημειο φιλε μου το οποιο το εψαχνα χρονια.το εβαζαν σε βιντεο κλιπ στην τηλεοραση στην αρχη της δεκαετια του 90

----------


## Apostolos

Οσα βαπόρια και να έχουν περάσει απ τις Κυκλάδες, κανένα δέν έφτασε τον Ποσειδώνα!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Και ο Cpt. Κούλης στη γέφυρα και στα σαλόνια τραγουδόντας. Μεγάαααααααααααααααλη ψυχή.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Οσα βαπόρια και να έχουν περάσει απ τις Κυκλάδες, κανένα δέν έφτασε τον Ποσειδώνα!!!



Καλό βαπόρι ο Ποσειδώνας.Απλά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πού υπερτερούσε αισθητά από όλα τα άλλα βαπόρια των Κυκλάδων για να μη μπορεί να το φτάσει κανένα άλλο.Και μή μου πεις για τη ταχύτητα γιατί τα προβλήματα στις μηχανές ξεκίνησαν όταν σήκωσε ανάστημα σε άλλα αξέχαστα και αυτά με τη σειρά τους απλά.....άνοιξαν στροφές.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τετοιο βιντεο δεν ξαναγινεται ποτε!Μια ολοκληρη εποχη, ενας ανθρωπος, ενα βαπορι θρυλος ολα μαζι

----------


## capten4

Τα προβληματα ξεκινησαν οταν εγινε η μετασκευη,το βαπορι βαρυνε αρκετα,και καποια στιγμη που ηθελαν να  το ανοιξουν αρκετα,ειχε χτυπησει στροφαλο-νομιζω.....

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Τα προβληματα ξεκινησαν οταν εγινε η μετασκευη,το βαπορι βαρυνε αρκετα,και καποια στιγμη που ηθελαν να  το ανοιξουν αρκετα,ειχε χτυπησει στροφαλο-νομιζω.....


Τάσο ο cpt Ισίδωρος έχει απαντήσει για το πότε το βαπόρι πόνεσε στις μηχανές.Όσο για τη μετασκευή άλλα βαπόρια βάρυναν πολύ περισσότερο (δε χρειάζεται να τα αναφέρω τα γνωρίζεις πολύ καλά).Στρόφαλο δεν βάρεσαν και από τσίτωμα άλλο τίποτα.Εκτός και αν οι υπερκατασκευές του ήταν από μολυβι. Απλά τότε ότι βαπόρι ερχόταν σε ανταγωνιστική γραμμή η χρήση των μηχανών γινόταν στο όριο αντοχής των. Βάλε και τις αμέτρητες ώρες λειτουργίας που είχαν ήδη και το αποτέλεσμα γνωστό. Με εμβολοχιτώνια ρεκτιφιέ και τρίψιμο βαλβίδων δεν ανασταίνεις μηχανή.......

----------


## BEN BRUCE

.....και δεδομενου οτι ειχαν οι δυο μηχανες 27000 ΒΗΡ μπολικο πραγμα δηλαδη

----------


## capten4

Ολες οι υπερκατασκευες του ηταν σιδερο, και το βαπορι φορτωθηκε πολυ....το πρωτο καλοκαιρι οντως πεταγε....τα αλλα πλοια που λες, εχουν χρησιμοποιησει και χαλυβα, αλλα και πολυ αλουμινιο....Βαπορας ηταν, μην το βγαλουμε και χρεπι...απλα, λαθος επεμβασεις και μεταχειρηση...ετσι νομιζω εγω....

----------


## SAPPHO

Νάτος ο βάπορας...

POSEIDON EXPRESS 001.jpg

----------


## Φάνης Σέμπρος

Απίστευτο το βίντεο!!
Καπτα-Κούλη ΖΕΙΣ!!

Λοιπόν, ο Φ.Μ είχε αναφέρει για αυτό το πλοίο ότι "έγινε τραγούδι που ακόμα δίνει φτερά στους αιγαιοπελαγίτικους μπάλους.."
--καπως έτσι, δε θυμάμαι επακριβώς τη φράση. Ώστε αυτό είναι λοιπόν το εν λόγω τραγούδι;

----------


## samurai

΄΄Ισως ενα απο τα καλύτερα ποστάλια που έχουμε δει στην Ελλάδα. Μακάρι να μην το είχαν μετασκευάσει ποτέ. Ήταν σκέτη κούκλα όταν ήρθε απο τη Γαλλία.
Μετά τη μετασκευή το βαπόρι φαινόταν απο το προφίλ οτι έγερνε πρύμα...κρίμα για έναντέτοιο βαπόρι. Φανταστείτε να ζούσε μέχρι σήμερα? :Surprised:

----------


## Panos80

Πανεμορφο πλοιο. Πιστευω ομως οτι αν ειχε γλιτωσει το ατυχημα της Παρου, με τα προβληματα που ειχε στις μηχανες  και σε συνδιασμο με την ενδεχομενη πωληση του στην hellas ferries το 1999, θα ειχε τη τυχη που ειχαν και αλλα ομορφα πλοια οπως ο Απολλωνας , το Ολυμπια κτλ. Δεν ξερω και με την καταναλωση τι γινοταν με αυτο το πλοιο, πραγμα που σημερα παιζει μεγαλο ρολο.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Ολες οι υπερκατασκευες του ηταν σιδερο, και το βαπορι φορτωθηκε πολυ....το πρωτο καλοκαιρι οντως πεταγε....τα αλλα πλοια που λες, εχουν χρησιμοποιησει και χαλυβα, αλλα και πολυ αλουμινιο....Βαπορας ηταν, μην το βγαλουμε και χρεπι...απλα, λαθος επεμβασεις και μεταχειρηση...ετσι νομιζω εγω....



Τάσο πράγματι ήταν βάπορας αλλά δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι υπερτερούσε κάπου τόσο πολύ σε σχέση με άλλα βαπόρια.Όσο για τις μηχανές του άν η επισκευή τους ήταν σχετικά εύκολη ο Μουλόπουλος θα το είχε φτιάξει και δεν θα άφηνε το βαπόρι να γκρεμίζει τον μύθο του. Και μην μου πείτε ότι είχε αποφασίσει να παρατήσει την ακτοπλοϊα γιατί το βαπόρι πολλά χρόνια ουσιαστικά ταξίδευε με τους μηχανικούς του σε επιφυλακή με αντιπάλους στα μέτρα του.

----------


## capten4

Ειπαμε, το βαπορι ετυχε κακης μετασκευης και  διαχειρησης γενικοτερα...αν ηταν σε αλλα χερια θα ειχε αφησει τρομερη ιστορια, ακομα θα αρμενιζε....

----------


## marsant

Εγω πιστευω οτι το Ροδανθη της δεκαετιας 1990 ηταν το καλυτερο πλοιο-ολοκληρωμενο που περασε απο την γραμμη.Καθε φορα που περναγε απο την γραμμη γινοταν χαμος και νομιζες οτι ηταν 15αυγουστος,παροτι ηταν λιγες φορες που περναγε απο την γραμμη μονο 1990-92 Παρο-Ιο-Θηρα-Ηρακλειο-Ροδο (2 φορες την εβδομαδα) και 1996 (Παρο-Ναξο-Θηρα) μιας και η κυρια γραμμη ηταν τα δωδεκανησσα, ο κοσμος το αποκαλουσε βασιλοβαπορο ηδη απο την πρωτη του χρονια.Ηταν απο λιγα βαπορια(και το Παναγια τηνου) που ο  καπτα κουλης  ''σεβοταν-φοβοταν'' οποτε εμπαινε στην γραμμη και υπηρχαν πολλα πειραγματα με τον καπτα Δελιεζα.Δευτερο κατα την γνωμη μου ηταν το Αριαδνη,φυσικα και ο Ποσειδωνας ηταν απο τα καλυτερα πλοια της εποχης αλλα οχι το καλυτερο,ειχε οπλο την ταχυτητα την οποια εχασε πολυ γρηγορα και τον τεραστιο καπτα κουλη.

----------


## basilis.m

> Εγω πιστευω οτι το Ροδανθη της δεκαετιας 1990 ηταν το καλυτερο πλοιο-ολοκληρωμενο που περασε απο την γραμμη.Καθε φορα που περναγε απο την γραμμη γινοταν χαμος και νομιζες οτι ηταν 15αυγουστος,παροτι ηταν λιγες φορες που περναγε απο την γραμμη μονο 1990-92 Παρο-Ιο-Θηρα-Ηρακλειο-Ροδο (2 φορες την εβδομαδα) και 1996 (Παρο-Ναξο-Θηρα) μιας και η κυρια γραμμη ηταν τα δωδεκανησσα, ο κοσμος το αποκαλουσε βασιλοβαπορο ηδη απο την πρωτη του χρονια.Ηταν απο λιγα βαπορια(και το Παναγια τηνου) που ο  καπτα κουλης  ''σεβοταν-φοβοταν'' οποτε εμπαινε στην γραμμη και υπηρχαν πολλα πειραγματα με τον καπτα Δελιεζα.Δευτερο κατα την γνωμη μου ηταν το Αριαδνη,φυσικα και ο Ποσειδωνας ηταν απο τα καλυτερα πλοια της εποχης αλλα οχι το καλυτερο,ειχε οπλο την ταχυτητα την οποια εχασε πολυ γρηγορα και τον τεραστιο καπτα κουλη.


ξεχασες και τον απολλωνα

----------


## marsant

> ξεχασες και τον απολλωνα



O Απολλωνας φιλε μου δεν ξεχνιεται,δεν ειχε την χλιδη, τους χωρους, την ταχυτητα,αλλα ειχε αλλο δυνατο ατου...το πιο καλοταξιδο που εχει περασει απο την παροναξια και το πιο μαιτζεβελο μακραν.Στις κυκλαδες αγαπηθηκε οσο λιγα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

POSEIDON EXPRESS.jpgPOSEIDON EXPRESS_ β.jpgΣτην αριστερή φωτό το καράβι ουσιαστιικά όπως ήλθε από την Γαλλία ενώ κάτω φαίνεται η πρύμη γαλλικού Α/Τ κ ελικόπτερο Lynx. Στην δεξιά είναι σε απογευματινή αναχώρηση.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Συμπληρωνω τον φιλο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ με μια φωτο απο το navi e armatori που δειχνει το provence αφου εχει καθελκυστει ημιτελες στην ιταλια.Ειναι ξεκαθαρο στην φωτο οτι το πλοιο ειχε πιο κοφτερη πλωρη χωρις visor 

Provence_bn.jpg

----------


## proussos

> Συμπληρωνω τον φιλο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ με μια φωτο απο το navi e armatori που δειχνει το provence αφου εχει καθελκυστει ημιτελες στην ιταλια.Ειναι ξεκαθαρο στην φωτο οτι το πλοιο ειχε πιο κοφτερη πλωρη χωρις visor 
> 
> Provence_bn.jpg


*Meravigliosa creatura...!
Τα χέρια του σχεδιαστή τα ασπάστηκε άραγε κάποιος ?*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ τον μαρτιο του 1996 στον Πειραια.Ουσιαστικα ΤΟ πλοιο συμβολο της παροναξιας δυναμη-προσωπικοτητα, και λογω πλοιαρχου,ταχυτητα, παραστημα κατι σαν το Παναγια Τηνου της συροτηνομυκονιας

negative (700).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συμπληρωνω τον φιλο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ με μια φωτο απο το navi e armatori που δειχνει το provence αφου εχει καθελκυστει ημιτελες στην ιταλια.Ειναι ξεκαθαρο στην φωτο οτι το πλοιο ειχε πιο κοφτερη πλωρη χωρις visor 
> 
> Provence_bn.jpg


Mε το οποίο visor φίλε Βen το πλοίο απέκτησε μιά στρογγυλεμένη γαλλική πλώρη.

----------


## SW8FEW NAXOS

NIKOS DESKOP 001.jpgNIKOS DESKOP.jpg

----------


## SW8FEW NAXOS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LviyDXILVmA

----------


## gimbozo

Για να δούμε και τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου για το καλοκαίρι του '91 από και προς τη Νάξο όπως αποτυπώνονται στο διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο του πράκτορα της εταιρείας της εποχής εκείνης στη Χώρα της Νάξου.

Θα ανεβάσω και τα αντίστοιχα του Νάξος στο θέμα του.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  Ποσειδων Εξπρες  το 1989  νεοφερμενο  και πανεμορφο  στο λιμανι του   Πειραια   
_
Poseidon Express Piraeus 1989.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Άλλες εποχές που ο κόσμος είχε πρόσβαση σχεδόν παντού.

ex poseidon 1995 plori.jpg

Photo: Robert Brink

----------


## Apostolos

Τότε που υπήρχε αδιαφορία για τους κινδύνους σε αυτά τα σημεία. Ισα ισα που κάνανε και μάτι... Ευτυχως που αυτά πέρασαν

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ  στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1989

_1989 Poseidon Express Piraeus.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ απογευματινος αποπλους απο το λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1994, στ΄αριστερα της φωτογραφιας βλεπουμε το ΚΑΝΤΙΑ και στα δεξια την πλωρη του ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ πρωην ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ

_1994 POSEIDON EXPRESS.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικες φωτο ενος περιφανου βαποριου!!

----------


## Ellinis

Yπέροχη φωτογραφία, σαν να ακούω τον ήχο των μηχανών του!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ απογευματινος αποπλους απο το λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1994, στ΄αριστερα της φωτογραφιας βλεπουμε το ΚΑΝΤΙΑ και στα δεξια την πλωρη του ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ πρωην ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ
> 
> _1994 POSEIDON EXPRESS.jpg


 Eξαιρετική φωτό από τον φίλο ΤSS APOLLON.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ σαν BEL AIR φωτογραφημένο από το φίλο SELIM SAN......άγνωστο πότε, προφανώς πλησιάζοντας την Aliaga για τη διάλυση του. 
Για όσους το ταξίδεψαν και το θυμούνται.

ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 06 SELIM SAN.jpg

----------


## Φάνης Σέμπρος

> Το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ σαν BEL AIR φωτογραφημένο από το φίλο SELIM SAN......άγνωστο πότε, προφανώς πλησιάζοντας την Aliaga για τη διάλυση του. 
> Για όσους το ταξίδεψαν και το θυμούνται.
> 
> ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 06 SELIM SAN.jpg


Ενδιαφέρον!!!
Στον "Ε" της εποχής έχει φωτογραφία -πιθανότατα την ίδια- σε ασπρόμαυρο.
Εδώ δείχνει τόσο ζωναντό, με τα χρώματα...
ΥΓ: Όσο για το πότε, σούρουπο 28/7/1999 σαλπάρισε από τον Πειραιά, οπότε.. 1-2 μέρες μετά;;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PROVENCE

με την παλια.....

Provence-01.jpgκαι την νεα πλωρη
provence (1).jpg

ειναι οφθαλμοφανης η διαφορα αλλα ουδεις γνωριζει γιατι εγινε

----------


## Φάνης Σέμπρος

Πάντως σε γενόμενη ερώτησή μου, σχετικά, ο "παππούς" απήντησε πως η πλώρη του δεν άλλαξε.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

pizap.com14353468008261.jpg

Και που να το ηξερε?Τοτε ουτε ιντερνετ ουτε τιποτα οτι εβλεπες ηταν...
Οι φωτο μιλανε μονες τους

----------


## express adonis

> pizap.com14353468008261.jpg
> 
> Και που να το ηξερε?Τοτε ουτε ιντερνετ ουτε τιποτα οτι εβλεπες ηταν...
> Οι φωτο μιλανε μονες τους


χωρις τηλεοραση ζεις χωρις ιντερνετ με τιποτα ομως...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> χωρις τηλεοραση ζεις χωρις ιντερνετ με τιποτα ομως...


ειναι ξεκαθαρο αυτο!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ειναι οφθαλμοφανης η διαφορα αλλα ουδεις γνωριζει γιατι εγινε


Μήπως είχε πρόβλημα με το visor;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παντως εαν ηταν απο συγκρουση πιο ευκολο θα ηταν να φτιαξουν το ιδιο παρα να το αλλαξουν, οπως και συνηθως γινεται

----------


## BOBKING

α ρε poseidon   όταν  ήσουν   ο αυτοκράτορας της  γραμμής Κυκλάδων  πηγή  http://www.landgangen.se/  :Fat:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Φοβερη φωτο και φοβερο site εχει πολλα πραγματα μεσα!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> α ρε poseidon   όταν  ήσουν   ο αυτοκράτορας της  γραμμής Κυκλάδων  πηγή  http://www.landgangen.se/



_Αρχοντοβαπορο!!!_

----------


## BOBKING

λοιπόν αρκετά με τις φωτογραφίες ας το απολαύσουμε μέσα από τα διαφημιστικά φυλλάδια της εταιρίας του
ο Ποσειδών στην Σαντορίνη 
0049.jpg
τα reastaurante a la carte salloon a and reception 
0048.jpg
και τα πλήρη στοιχεία  του poseidon 
0047.jpg
αυτές τις ξανά ανέβασα απλώς  τις δίνω τώρα  με τα πλήρη στοιχειά

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτα ειχαν ξανανεβει πριν πολλα ποστ πισω

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ στο λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1989

_Poseidon Express Piraeus 1989 .jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σπάνια φωτό προ μετασκευής του πλοίου.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματικα μοναδικη φωτο φιλε TSS APOLLON

----------


## andria salamis

19-4-2016 Πέρασαν 20 χρόνια, απο την τραγική εκείνη μερα,και το θυμάμαι σαν χθες!
γιατι ειχα εναν πολυ καλο φιλο μέσα,!

----------


## Nautilia News

*ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ (ex-PROVENCE 1974)  “Το βασιλοβάπορο της Παροναξίας”*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Εξαιρετικο αφιερωμα!!! Μπραβο!!!_  :Applouse:

----------


## andria salamis

> _Το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ στο λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1989
> 
> _Poseidon Express Piraeus 1989 .jpg


Μοναδική φωτο,φιλε T.S.S APOLLON

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ (ex-PROVENCE 1974)  “Το βασιλοβάπορο της Παροναξίας”*


 Έξοχο αφιέρωμα από τον φίλο Σπ.Ρούσσο!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Μα καλά..τι υλικό χρησιμοποιηθηκε για τη μετασκευή?..μολύβι? Μη γελιομαστε ο λόγος της πτωσης της αποδοσης δεν ηταν οι πίσω προεκτασεις. ¶λλα βαπόρια κυριολεκτικά χτίστηκαν σχεδον που λέει απο την αρχη και δεν εχασαν ταχύτητα και μιλάω για την τοτε περιοδο αλλά και παλαιότερα...Οι μηχανές ξεπατωθηκαν διοτι το πηγαιναν στο όριο συνεχεια......και αντε και αλλοι το εκαναν αλλά καθε βραδυ το τιμ της μηχανης ειχε ολονυχτια για την επομενη μερα...Στον Ποσειδωνα με το που χτυπησε στροφαλο το πηγαιναν συντηρητικα αντι να το επισκευασουν.Οι προδιαγραφες του ηταν για 20.5-21 υπηρεσιακη με τις μηχανες του οπως πρέπει...

----------


## fredy13

> Μα καλά..τι υλικό χρησιμοποιηθηκε για τη μετασκευή?..μολύβι?


Αχαχαχαχαχα...Θεος! Με καθε σεβασμο για το γελιο,αλλα ηταν απο τα πιο πετυχημενα σχολια στο φορουμ! Γελαω εδω και 5 λεπτα μονος μου!

----------


## BOBKING

Για να θυμηθούμε τον θρύλο των Κυκλάδων...Επιβιβαζόμαστε στο πλοίο στην αρχή του βίντεο και βλέπουμε τα Μεθόδια ΙΙ και Νήσος Χίος. Στο 2:00 με 3:24 απολαμβάνουμε τα καταστρώματα του και την επιβλητική τσιμινιέρα του...Και στο τέλος από το 31:01 μέχρι το τέλος του βίντεο το ξαναβλέπουμε με φουλ ταχύτητες και ετοιμαζόμαστε να φύγουμε από την όμορφη Πάρο αλλά θα επιβιβαστούμε μάλλον στο Απόλλο Εξπρές Ι. Σε ένα σημείο του βίντεο και συγκεκριμένα στο 20:51 βλέπουμε το Μιλένα με φουλ κόσμο κάτι που δεν βλέπαμε στα τελευταία χρόνια λειτουργίας του πλοίου.!!!!!!!Χαρισμένο σε όλους σας.!!!

1995-7-15 ΠΑΡΟΣ-Κυκλαδες

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ξανά ανέβει. Ένα βίντεο από την ανέλκυση του Ποσειδών Εξπρές στην Πάρο που βρήκα στο youTube ανεβασμένο από τον George Skandalis και τον ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## threshtox

Tώρα να πω ότι δε συγκινήθηκα λίγο, βλέποντας έτσι τον βάπορα, θα πω ψέματα.

----------


## avvachrist

Συγχαρητήρια στον δημιουργό του βίντεο για αυτές τις εικόνες που μας χάρισε. Κρίμα το βαπόρι να χαθεί τόσο άδικα ενώ μπορούσε να είχε σωθεί...

----------


## tahitioforos

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKWY...7&t=0s&list=WL
και ένα video πού βρήκα από τα τελευταία στην καριέρα του  :Fatigue:  :Fatigue:  :Fatigue:  :Confusion: 
έχει ξανά ανεβεί να σβήσουν το μήνυμα μου οι modereitors

----------

